# Show off your Black Heads



## snowsnake (Oct 13, 2009)

hey guys!
I just thought I would make a thread about showing off some awsome looking BHP's, this was mine but I gave her away, she a awsome though, 
but get busy and start showing us!


----------



## snowsnake (Oct 13, 2009)

and by the way shes a NT locality


----------



## girdheinz (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's girdy's


----------



## snowsnake (Oct 13, 2009)

wow......girdy is so beutiful, who did you buy her off, i want one
.......LOL


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 13, 2009)

Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice black heads Girdz


----------



## gavinator (Oct 13, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?



beautiful


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 13, 2009)

*OK*

Here are mine both males unfortunately


----------



## girdheinz (Oct 13, 2009)

snowsnake said:


> wow......girdy is so beutiful, who did you buy her off, i want one
> .......LOL


 
I bred them myself, and no they are not for sale. I'm working on a new morph, those are holdbacks.


----------



## symbol (Oct 13, 2009)

I would love a BHP but my wife does not want such a big enclosure in the house ((( otherwise I could of gotten one.


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 13, 2009)

My new girl!! So Happy!!


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone got to many females and need a male tell me


----------



## snowsnake (Oct 13, 2009)

nath1 that is a really pretty looking black head, and i love the bumblebee,
keep up the good work guys!


----------



## candycaine (Oct 13, 2009)

my mizery


----------



## beersdave (Oct 13, 2009)

my little girl


----------



## gavinator (Oct 13, 2009)

15 mth old female QLD


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2009)

taken a couple of years ago and taken in Feb


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 13, 2009)

What sort of price can you get them for?
Would love a BHP..


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry for the double posting


----------



## candycaine (Oct 13, 2009)

anywhere fron $750 - 2000. depending on locality and blood lines.


----------



## Ewan (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my favourite. A FNQ BHP bred by JungleFreak.


----------



## bkevo (Oct 13, 2009)

nice blackhead Ewan


----------



## Ewan (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks bkevo.

I put this smaller male over her this season, however, she appears to not be gravid.


----------



## andyscott (Oct 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?


 

Id like to see some full body shots of that BHP Dave.
Dont tease with a pic like that.


----------



## andyscott (Oct 14, 2009)

A few of mine.


----------



## Bob2 (Oct 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?



Awesome. 
This is from the famed bumblebee I assume.
Nice project. Hope you end up with a heap of those little guys.


----------



## buck (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is my two....


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 14, 2009)

*bhp*

not the best quality pics , but here's a few


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?


It looks VERY NICE,is that another wild caught or a son-daughter to the bumblebee.The colouration is simply amazing.Heres a couple of my Nt BHP that is over 4 feet at 10months of age,i thought QLD BHP were suppose to grow bigger..STOP teasing ANDY....MARK


----------



## Perko (Oct 14, 2009)

andyscott said:


> A few of mine.


 
Hi Andy, i would love to see some full body shots of your Axanthic.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 14, 2009)

This little girl is wild caught and not the progeny of the orginal Bumblebe BHP. It shows more of a yellow hue on a ventral view and this specimen is not nearly as yellow or stand out as the original. Considering the pigment darkening that BHPs obtain with age, it may very well be likely that this pythons gets far yellower, albiet a dark yellow or prehaps gold. I can only cross my fingers.


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

very nice dave  best of luck with it mate..

andy  Im not a BHP person but that alexis.. I absolutely love.. 
I gotta have some like this and will be looking into it very soon.. 
please put my name on your list whenever you breed them too.. 
what a top shelf animal and absolutely awesome BHP
congrats.. Im in awe..


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 14, 2009)

Some of mine...Im a big bhp fan


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> This little girl is wild caught and not the progeny of the orginal Bumblebe BHP. It shows more of a yellow hue on a ventral view and this specimen is not nearly as yellow or stand out as the original. Considering the pigment darkening that BHPs obtain with age, it may very well be likely that this pythons gets far yellower, albiet a dark yellow or prehaps gold. I can only cross my fingers.


 Either way shes a stunning looking animal,maybe not as nice as the original Bumblebee but not far away either.How many speciemens have you came across that look like these..I cant remember if the original was male-female if its a male to you plan to breed with this female in question when the time comes..Cheers...MARK


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW guys nice Bhp 
Love the WA BHP! 
Im actually looking at buying a pair..but have not been able to find the right ones 
Was watching a vid from the reptile show at the melb showground from last year..
they show 3 bhp near the start of the vid..2 are for sale and one is not..the one that is not for sale is STUNNING...its bright bright white with the blackest bands .. WOW.. where can i get one like that??


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh what the heck.....
Here's some of mine again.




















My yellow girl...














I never get tired of looking at these things...
Dave. that yellow one is smokin'.

D.


----------



## neo1530 (Oct 14, 2009)

here is my male and female bhp male is 20months and 6ft female is 22 months and nearly 6ft


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 14, 2009)

Derek, unreal bhp collection! There are some absolute stunners there!


----------



## billiemay (Oct 14, 2009)

Are the black & white ones 'axanthic'? They're really very sexy! How much do they go for?


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 14, 2009)

In my post...pics 2 and 4 are Axanthics...
the last is a Pilbara form.

As far as price for Axanthics...they're worth what someone will pay...that said...I'm keeping mine. HaHa.
Seriously, here in the states...they're aren't very many so they can be quite valuable.

Don't know how much they run... there in Australia.
Neil's got some top notch axanthics.

Nice BHPs everyone.
Cheers,
D.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the coment Derek but from an arial view It isn't as flash ( yet).


----------



## andyscott (Oct 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Thanks for the coment Derek but from an arial view It isn't as flash ( yet).


 

Its a stunning animal in my eyes Dave, Im a BHP nut and Im drooling over theat one.
How much, I want it 

CraigP, here are are some more pics of the Axanthic girl, Thats all I have on my computer atm. I will get around to taking some more as these pics are at least 8 months old, or more.

Colin, Alexis (axanthic girl) will have enough condition on here to start cooling in 5 to 6 months, so with any luck there will be bubs.
I will keep you in mind.

Cheers Andy.

ps Dave I want that Animal, lol.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Thanks for the coment Derek but from an arial view It isn't as flash ( yet).



Yeah Dave...that's going to be a ripper yellow. Can't wait to see it next year.
Just killer!

D.


----------



## MrKite (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## troy9 (Oct 14, 2009)

this is my pilbara girl. will have to get a pic of my boy to post. nice snakes guys keep 'em coming. gotta love BHP's!!


----------



## Perko (Oct 15, 2009)

...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

Today I had the urge to take a look at this little yellow girl for a second time and I snapped a few pic's in the sunlight.
I am now convinced I have another Bumblebee, this has made my day.

Cheers Dave


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

pic3


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep...bad ***.

Keep this one... this time!!! Haha.

D.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

Gee Derek that response was quick, I swear you can smell a BHP thread anywhere in the world. You really are a true die hard BHP fan. If you lived here I would probably give this specimen to you.

Cheers Dave


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha...That's funny Dave.
I tell ya...I wish I was there to have access to that stuff. You'd never see me again! Ha

Actually, I used to tour with this guy who... could smell a strip club from 6 blocks away! Haha.
We'd be walking around a town...before load in...and, he'd say..."yep strip club rear by"....sure enough. With 100% accuracy. LoL.



Cheers,
D.


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

sorry to go off course of the thread but was just wondering if any one knew if there were clutches of bumblee bees for sale atm, sorry once again


----------



## mungus (Oct 16, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?


 
I'd have one of them tomorrow.
Beats all others for dead.
Please PM me when they become available.
.........................................................................I'll get in line.........:lol::lol:
Aleks.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

Percy39
I am not aware of any of these available yet but lets hope that things will be different in the near future now that there a few getting around. 
Derek
So I am guessing that your friend was a keen fisherman.


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks mate, yeah they are hard to find but ive been seeing them pop up more frequently lately so was hoping more so than anything else . thanks again


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 16, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Derek
> So I am guessing that your friend was a keen fisherman.



Ha...you know it!

D.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

percy39
Where have you seen them popping up?


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

there have been a few them goin round on forums like this and seen one at an expo a little while back, great looking bhp's by far my favourite


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

oops forgot to mention the one at the expo was only a juv so is a bit hard to be certain if its a true bumblebee or not, but still a great lookin bhp


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 16, 2009)

You havent been seeing things have you percey39?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think you may have been seeing things, isnt Bumblebee the only known one, plus his daugther that has been posted here. Even if they were going around i doubt any one would want to let one go!! You probably have been seeing ones that are a little yellow.


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

i have been seeing other threads on different forums with different people posting pics of bright yellow bhps claiming its theirs (it could be this 1 often people can lie), also the one at the expo was the brightest i have ever seen in person (really yellow), but as i said its pretty hard to tell as often they look great young but dull out when older


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps on overseas forums Percey?

Is this the one you saw at the expo?


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

The 1 in the photo there is similar to the one i meantioned but the one i seen had a darker brown it was almost black pattern with the rest of body yellow. Must be overseas forums that i saw but i thought it was here, i knew they were rare but didnt know that rare. Looks like i will be waiting a lot longer than i thought and spending more money lol cheers for info guys


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 16, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Today I had the urge to take a look at this little yellow girl for a second time and I snapped a few pic's in the sunlight.
> I am now convinced I have another Bumblebee, this has made my day.
> 
> Cheers Dave


 What ever label Dave its such a incredible good looking speciemen,Was the original a male,if so do you plan to breed with this female.I would imagine they would throw some stunning hatchies,i would defiantly add those to my collection,without a second thought...How far apart was this one caught from the original...Cheers..MARK


----------



## snakes_666 (Oct 16, 2009)

my 2 babys


----------



## gavinator (Oct 16, 2009)

Bumblebee BHP?....................im pretty sure there is more of them in Aus than we think, besides if i had one i would keep it a secret, ive heard they can be worth up to $60,000 each, are you serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 16, 2009)

gavinator
I think you are confusing the price tag with the alleged price being asked for alleged albino's hatchlings.
I can only wish the yellow morph was worth half that amount because I would have sold both of them without a second thought. 
I was once offered $10 000 for the original male one several years ago though.

Pythons73
I never caught the original Bumblebee, my flatmate did and he was stoned at the time of capture and couldn't tell me the exact location, or even the nearest road for that matter.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 16, 2009)

*One of our Ochre Girls*

Here is a photo of one of our Ochre Girls "Louise"

Hope you like..........WE DO...........Very much..............


----------



## simonchristie (Oct 16, 2009)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DAVE! keep this one in WA!


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 17, 2009)

*bhp*

gday a couple more pics got this boy from kel & julie worley


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 17, 2009)

*bhp*

forgot to add the pic's here we go


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 8, 2009)

Top find Dave, stoked that she is a she! Awesome project to work on!

Bloody hell D, you've been busy...:lol: Hot stuff mate.

Here are some OLD adult pics, I have taken a few updated one's recently for our website, I'll post a few of them soon...


----------



## bredli-sli (Nov 8, 2009)

any one got the albino versions yet in aus?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 8, 2009)

Some more OLD pics, hatchlings this time.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 8, 2009)

Those adults on the last page Den are simply STUNNING,especially 4th-6th-8th,number 6 would have to be one of the best ive seen,as good as Bumblebee[ original ] if not better...At what age-size did he-she gstart going that colour,or its been pretty much like that even as a young snake....The hatchies above are AWESOME,would the 2nd hatchie be from number 6 adult on other page,also how many roughly hatchies do you get from Ochre x Ochre mating......Thanx........MARK


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 8, 2009)

BEST.AUSTRALIAN.PYTHONS.EVER!!!
I'm so excited about getting my first girl in about a fortnight's time when I'm done moving house... Not exactly a youngling at 5y.o but a gorgeous girl nonetheless - at least in my eyes anyway!
Lord almighty those axanthics are incredible though. I WANT!!!

Who is selling axanthic babies this year?? ANYONE????? 

LOL


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 8, 2009)

Some Crazy patterns Den  i love the one with the Cross on its head ,
i wouldn't be surprised if its water bowl had some Wine in it :lol: little ripper mate.

Cheers.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Nov 9, 2009)

Good grief Den.....
Nice stuff.

D.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 9, 2009)

heres my male


----------



## cmclean (Nov 9, 2009)

Ninjaette, we breed Axanthics, and this year is the first ever pairing of Axanthic X Axanthic in Australia. We are very excited as too what will hatch in the coming week. 
We had an Axanthic hatch this morning from a Het pairing and has lovely pinstriping. We will post some pics later today.
Den, lovely pictures as always.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG!! I'm frothing at the eyeballs with excitement at the thought of being able to add an axanthic baby to my collection!!! Thanks for letting me know cmclean - Fingers crossed that the Axanthic x Axanthic bears some amazing babies for you!!
Please keep us all posted as to available offspring... on second thought, don't tell anyone else cos I want one first   LOL



cmclean said:


> Ninjaette, we breed Axanthics, and this year is the first ever pairing of Axanthic X Axanthic in Australia. We are very excited as too what will hatch in the coming week.
> We had an Axanthic hatch this morning from a Het pairing and has lovely pinstriping. We will post some pics later today.
> Den, lovely pictures as always.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Den the hatchling in the second pic you posted looks like it's smiling for the camera. That's just too cute!!


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

*ALbino BHP*

This is said to be a Albino BHP. i dont know tho.



There is also a site which i think is American that claims to be selling 100% het albino BHP's



None of these pics are mine..........


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

There ya go


----------



## andyscott (Nov 9, 2009)

That 1st one looks more like a calico to me mate.

The BHP in your 2nd post is though.


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

andyscott said:


> That 1st one looks more like a calico to me mate.
> 
> The BHP in your 2nd post is though.



yeh, like i said i dont know. just what people are claiming


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 9, 2009)

Den said:


>


 
WOW:shock: Hot bhp den.


----------



## justbrad (Nov 9, 2009)

*BHP's*

Here's sum pics of my Female Bella and Male Ed. Thanks to chondro09 and jkcustoms for my BHP's. My wife names the pets too....!







There the pride of my herp adiction, just dont tell my other pythons 
Cheers, Brad.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 9, 2009)

The one above Den is absolutely STUNNING,i havent seen one that comes even close to that one,such a magnificent BHP,maybe in a few more years it will end up having no black at all on the head.If you owned it when it was young,at what age did it start changing colour,what age hasit been like that...From those hatchies photos is the 2nd one from this adult.What percentage do you generally get from mating with this particular BHP,in regards to colour etc...You certaintly breed top quality BHPs Den,i will certaintly keep you in mind on my next purchase.....MARK


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> You certaintly breed top quality BHPs Den,i will certaintly keep you in mind on my next purchase


 he certainly does,i will be in contact with him at the start of next year to buy more off him,i will get my girl out 2moro for some pics also for the thread....


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 9, 2009)

*bhp*

my male


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 9, 2009)

*bhp*

head pic


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine...Axanthic 2.5yo male and Het Axanthic female as a juvy, having a chomp after smelling rat on my hand...lol
cmclean there have been Axanthic/Axanthic pairings before, but the breeders don't frequent these sites and don't particularly advertise the fact.... good luck even still, it will be very exciting.  I'm looking forward to breeding Axanthic/Axanthic myself soon.
Pilbara, the "bumblebees" are a stunning animal, hope you produce some more of them for al to enjoy in the hobby! I for one would love a pair to admire!

Den, as mentioned to you before, you have the BEST BHP's I've ever seen! The patterns on your animals are out of control...can't wait to get a pair of the mad patterned ones SOON!!!! Don't forget bump me up that line...lol
BHP's are an amazingly placid and beautifully natured snake...love em!


----------



## cmclean (Nov 9, 2009)

Southside Morelia, I was under the impression that only ourselves (Sonnemann Snakes) and Stuart Barnes were working on Axanthics. I stand corrected. Though I would be interested in who has also bred Axanthic X Axanthic.
We have had two beautiful Axanthic hatch this morning, that are now showing on our blog.
Take care
Cathy and Neil Sonnemann


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 9, 2009)

No, there are others out there...(says in a sinister voice... like Mulder from the X files). The male I have is from Stuart Barnes line, who I purchased from another who purchased from him, if only to introduce different blood, but others I have are from another breeder who i won't mention because it is not my place too, but I am sure you know them...I will look at the blog, congrats on your offspring...are yours and Stuarts lines related?
Thanks Cathy/Neil.



cmclean said:


> Southside Morelia, I was under the impression that only ourselves (Sonnemann Snakes) and Stuart Barnes were working on Axanthics. I stand corrected. Though I would be interested in who has also bred Axanthic X Axanthic.
> We have had two beautiful Axanthic hatch this morning, that are now showing on our blog.
> Take care
> Cathy and Neil Sonnemann


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 9, 2009)

good to see a couple male cal's out there troy, nice

Southside Morelia,very nice axanthic!

here a good shot of a nice goldie bred by Den


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done Neil on the hatchies,that head shot Troy06 is defiantly something different.Very nice Axanthic Southside Morelia...Another nice BHP ssssmithy,it wouldnt be gravid in that oicture...MARK


----------



## cmclean (Nov 10, 2009)

*axanthic*

This is an axanthic bhp that hatched out yesterday, unrelated to Stuart's line.
Hope the attachment works.

Neil


----------



## dee4 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice Cathy, a big congrats to you and Neil. Well done. 
I have sent an email in regards to the convo yesterday, let me know if it doesn't come through.
Stunning BHP's everyone, and as usual, great snakes Den..
Cheers Rob


----------



## JasonL (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some of Stuart's BHP's... these are yearlings









I much prefer the latter yellowish one over the axanthic myself....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 10, 2009)

congrats neil, fantastic looking bhp. lets hope there are plenty more bred in the future.


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 10, 2009)

*bhp*

calico pics


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love BHP


----------



## cmclean (Nov 10, 2009)

Troy, is that our boy from the Calico female? 
Hopefully next year you will breed him successfully, and get some great hatchlings. It all takes time, but is worth the effort.


----------



## Jason (Nov 10, 2009)

some outstanding animals everyone!!
Den- you produce some outstanding animals, some of those hatchies are amazing.
i think i would need to see Axanthics in the flesh to truely appreciate them.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 10, 2009)

after looking through this thread, I REALLY need to start getting more shifts.....


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 10, 2009)

cathy he is from you guys not out of the calico femal though should get some nice hatchis by him if all gos well next year i will keep all hatchlings by him might have to sell any excess males though but will try to hold on to the lot will have the room by then. hay all keep the pics coming thay all look so good.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are my two bhps which i won. They are both shedding atm but i have heaps of pics on my dads camera but he is in the states atm. First pic is Rockstar and the 2nd is Mercedes. They are NT local.


----------



## PigFeet (Nov 10, 2009)

heres the nt girl i got of you snowsnake. shes a beauty.


----------



## zulu (Nov 11, 2009)

*re Show*

Hi,heres one that hatched this morning,big hatchling and big egg which dont show up in pic,was out more but retreated when i took the pic.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice one Col, bet you can't wait to see what they look like....


----------



## zulu (Nov 11, 2009)

*re Show*



JasonL said:


> Nice one Col, bet you can't wait to see what they look like....



Thanks jason,yeh should be interesting ile take another pic later,ive given up on albino,wouldve been nice


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work with the BHP Colin, was wondering how that clutch went.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 11, 2009)

Pythons73: All of the Gold adults/hatchings emerge from the egg with the Gold already present. As for percentages of Gold coloured offspring from a Gold to Gold mating, the outcome varies due to the fact we use multiple males, some with gold and some without. This season however we have paired Gold adults exclusively in some pairings. I'll post the results in January. Smithy also posted a pic of one of the Gold girls that has layed recently. He's probably taken nearly as many eggs from my laying females as I have...

Ta Ozzie, she is a stunner! She layed a few weeks ago actually... (Not taking any more orders sorry)

Haha, top shot Southside. They are loving creatures at times...:lol: Fingers crossed for some AWESOME patterns out of this seasons pairings.... They are near guaranteed to be crackers! All the best with your Axanthics mate, the demand for them is unreal! And rightly so.

Stunning Cath and Neil, I just love your animals! Catch-up soon.

Troy: I have been without email for the last few months, as soon as i have found a descent provider for my area i'll email you a few male cal and cal project pics...

Rob, I'll give you a call in the next few days my friend


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats a great site Zulu,no matter how many times you see those heads pop out,its still a special time,well done,all the best with the rest....Thanx heaps Den,the pictures of those adults and hatchies are STUNNING.....How did you manage to win that pair Snakemadness.....Your Axanthic Andy is also looking STUNNING,looks as thou she has a heart of gold....MARK


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Here are some of Stuart's BHP's... these are yearlings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree, although, i'm sure after years of selective breeding their will be some cracking Axanthics as well. For now though the coloured BHP's are my fav too!


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 11, 2009)

I always have something to add  This was my blackheaded girl, well, she was my hubby's but I did all the work with her. Her name was Acknee and should have been blonde :lol: She was loopy at feed time quite often latching onto anything else except her food so often I use be the one trying to catch her mouth rather than her trying to catch the rat. Another sad case of selling because funds were needed but again, just like my olives, she left with a "buy back" guarantee if her new owner didn't want her. Actually the fella that has her is the same one who has bought my olives. So, so far, all my snakes are still in town 

OMG Pigfeet the little girl looks adorable. Obviously loves the snakes.


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 11, 2009)

Den it would be good to see your calico male and hear how the project is going i sent you a pm hope all is going well


----------



## zulu (Nov 12, 2009)

*re Show*

Just got the one very big hatchling that looks like a fairly regular colour,its come out overnight,the other egg had a life less small hatchling,this is all i got out of 11 eggs,try again next year i suppose.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 12, 2009)

That does look like a big one Zulu,so you only got the one from 11 eggs,have you any idea on why you only got the one,were the other eggs fertile,thats ashame about the other one that is dead in the egg,but these things happen.I hope you have a much better time next season.....MARK


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

Cripes mate!, thats not much chop... what happened?


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 12, 2009)

dang sorry to hear that Zulu, i had a huge bugger like that last season, egg was soo big compared to the others i thoughts it was gonna have 2 in it lol


----------



## zulu (Nov 12, 2009)

*re Show*



JasonL said:


> Cripes mate!, thats not much chop... what happened?



The eggs were on an inch of dry perlite that was on top of vermiculite that had was damp,all were fertile and one looked bad straight after i was laid,most got the wet patches and went off after a few days,ide say thats moisture rising,put some up on a wire grate and went alright for a while then lost some and was down to two,the two left i just put in vermiculite and they went through 57 days. Been through it before witrh bhp eggs about six years ago and the onley ones that made it through that time were in dry sand mixed with a bit of moistened vermiculite.
The one that hatched is a female,ile keep it and see how it goes,ime glad to get one like fay last year.


----------



## dee4 (Nov 12, 2009)

May aswell keep this thread going.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 12, 2009)

ok a dumb question ..
how can you tell the diffrence  between a NT and a QLD bhp? just by looking at the snake ?


----------



## zulu (Nov 13, 2009)

*re Show*

Good looking BHP that first one Dee4,like the all round light colouration.


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 13, 2009)

This girl just shed ,shes over 8 ft in length.
with every shed, the black just keeps filling in
and working its way up the dark bands with
a creamy orange colour.

Shes gorgeous in the flesh 

Cheers Fj.


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 13, 2009)

nice lookin blackheads pplz i put mine down in her enclosure ond day and she was in a sortof trance of sumfin lol its on my DP


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 13, 2009)

The first one Dee is stunning,also Fine-Jungles that one has some awesome colouring....Heres a couple of my male....Cant wait to get his girlfriend...just hope she isnt all hiss and headbutting.he is fine once out,but very cage defensive...MARK


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 13, 2009)

Den said:


>


 
Den, what are you classing that one as, calico and/or hypo maybe? and what locality is it?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 13, 2009)

tanzen, if your around any update of the little hatcho from the thread unusual bhp hatchling? was a little stunner

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/unusual-bhp-hatchling-71222


----------



## Perko (Nov 13, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> tanzen, if your around any update of the little hatcho from the thread unusual bhp hatchling? was a little stunner
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/unusual-bhp-hatchling-71222


 

I sent her a pm a while ago, the hatchling died at 6months.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 13, 2009)

bugger. one of the better ones that's been posted up


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 13, 2009)

CraigP said:


> I sent her a pm a while ago, the hatchling died at 6months.


 thats a shame,it was one of the best i have seen,i bet she wishes she took den/others up on there offers


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 13, 2009)

only photo i could find, i should really take some more of them.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 13, 2009)

im waiting on my girl to shed before i take pics,she should shed in 3-4 days...




nice headshot mckellar007


----------



## No-two (Nov 13, 2009)

She's in my thread but may aswell add her here too.


----------



## zulu (Nov 14, 2009)

*re Show*

Like that picture and the snake in it no two,heres a pic i took of the hatchling,cranky little sod it is


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 14, 2009)

no two.. awesomes bhp,what locality? 
zulu..thats awesome aswell,love the black over yellow,exactly what im looking for,who did you get it off?


----------



## zulu (Nov 14, 2009)

*re Show*



azn4114 said:


> no two.. awesomes bhp,what locality?
> zulu..thats awesome aswell,love the black over yellow,exactly what im looking for,who did you get it off?



Thats my onley BHP hatchling for the season az ,good to see someone likes the look of her thanks.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 14, 2009)

zulu said:


> Thats my onley BHP hatchling for the season az ,good to see someone likes the look of her thanks.


 im sure many ppl will like the looks of her,what locale would it be?just trying to find one like it.


----------



## zulu (Nov 14, 2009)

*re Shows*



azn4114 said:


> im sure many ppl will like the looks of her,what locale would it be?just trying to find one like it.



Hi AZ,its NT,from a NT calico and a male that was very white with light brown and black stipes,starting to grey out now its old,was from tennant creek and adelaide river parents,try Neil Sonneman he will have something like your interested in,hes the main breeder of these species.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks zulu


----------



## gavinator (Nov 14, 2009)

zulu said:


> Hi AZ,its NT,from a NT calico and a male that was very white with light brown and black stipes,starting to grey out now its old,was from tennant creek and adelaide river parents,try Neil Sonneman he will have something like your interested in,hes the main breeder of these species.



Very nice Zulu and I agree Neil and Cathy Sonneman Have "The Best" Breeding programs Going my next will be from them and only them.


----------



## zulu (Nov 14, 2009)

*re Show*

When Moses was roaming around the desert with all his disciples they come across a big tent and Neil Sonneman was in there with all his beloved Black headed pythons even back then,breeds them in all flavours


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 14, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> ok a dumb question ..
> how can you tell the diffrence between a NT and a QLD bhp? just by looking at the snake ?


 well ? anyone care to answer? . im interested to know if my bhp is a NT or a QLD .


----------



## krusty (Nov 14, 2009)

verry nice dave,i would love to get my hands on a calico BHP like yours den....o well maybe one day....


----------



## cmclean (Nov 14, 2009)

Lovely of you too say Zulu.Compliments are accepted haha!! and yes Moses was there too when it all began!.. Neil has been breeding for more years that most, and is very proud of the lines he has developed. Many of the Calico's and colour morphs you see on APS have come originally from Neil's animals.


----------



## dee4 (Nov 14, 2009)

zulu said:


> Good looking BHP that first one Dee4,like the all round light colouration.





pythons73 said:


> The first one Dee is stunning,also Fine-Jungles that one has some awesome colouring....Heres a couple of my male....Cant wait to get his girlfriend...just hope she isnt all hiss and headbutting.he is fine once out,but very cage defensive...MARK



Thanks guys, that male & the 2nd pic of a female are from Neil's lines.




zulu said:


> When Moses was roaming around the desert with all his disciples they come across a big tent and Neil Sonneman was in there with all his beloved Black headed pythons even back then,breeds them in all flavours





cmclean said:


> Lovely of you too say Zulu.Compliments are accepted haha!! and yes Moses was there too when it all began!.. Neil has been breeding for more years that most, and is very proud of the lines he has developed. Many of the Calico's and colour morphs you see on APS have come originally from Neil's animals.



What are you 2 trying to say, Neil's as old as Moses:shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice BHP's everybody. Cathy and Neil you produce the most amazing animals! Cant wait to add some axanthics and calicos to my collection. Zulu I really like the look of your little hatchy,

Heres some of mine.


----------



## cmclean (Nov 14, 2009)

Very funny Rob,, That would make me old too!!! 

It will be an exciting week for you Rob, I am sure you will be happy with the big girl and will be great to finally meet you.


----------



## cmclean (Nov 14, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!
The Axanthic X Axanthic clutch has just started to hatch.. One head out, and more too come. Always exciting to see them hatch, especially this clutch.
Will get Neil to post some pictures soon.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dont keep us all waiting to long Neil-Cathy,very interesting to see the outcome with these,they will only get better once they shed and get some age...........MARK


----------



## cmclean (Nov 15, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Dont keep us all waiting to long Neil-Cathy,very interesting to see the outcome with these,they will only get better once they shed and get some age...........MARK



Mark,
Heads out this morning, a couple of photos taken on the kitchen bench earlier today.
Neil


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!! That is so cute


----------



## gavinator (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for Sharing Neil and Cathy also a big thanks for your contribution to the BHP species 

cant wait too see them out of the egg


----------



## cmclean (Nov 15, 2009)

*axanthic*

The first axanthic bhp from the pure axanthic clutch has just hatched and had its photo taken. We are very excited by the quality of this one, if the others in the clutch are this good we will have trouble letting them go. They are descended from an exceptional male pinstripe that has passed his genes on to this F2 generation.
Neil


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 15, 2009)

They are insane ...well done.

cheers


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2009)

well done neil, its fantastic! best of luck with the rest of them.


----------



## cmclean (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Jason, we are very excited. A few more will hatch tonight.
The origins of this line go back 6 generations (where it all began), the Axanthic gene is F2. It has been a long time in the making, but has been well worth it! Neil is still smiling! Time for a celebratory drink we think!


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## borntobnude (Nov 17, 2009)

this thread , while showing some unreal snake colours and patterns is a pain in the backside . We have ordered our BHP and it will be hatched around xmas day , but which type do we want to get , after looking at all of these beauties i think we need to get more than one .!!!!!


----------



## nigmax (Nov 17, 2009)

Couple of mine,








Cheers
Nick


----------



## dangermouse (Nov 18, 2009)

*hi all*

here is a pix of my boy


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's one of mine i call 'Peaches'


----------



## Lewy (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is our 2 big QLD BHP's








look how long she is lol


----------



## deebo (Nov 20, 2009)

nigmax and snakecharma - those are abo****e stunners....from different ends of the spectrum but both are fantastic!


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats a very nice BHP snakecharmer,also Lewy those are awesome....Whats peoples opionion on what locale are larger,QLD or NT....as ive got a 11month old NT and he is close to 5fet already,and ive reduced the food amount to fortnight....So people that own BHP what are the sizes-age and from wheres......MARK


----------



## Lewy (Nov 20, 2009)

Well mine are 4 years old... I was always under the impression that the QLDs are the biggest but I could be wrong either way they are all stunning animals and a pleasure to keep

Cheers Lewy


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW :shock: Lewy - third photo has to be the l-o-n-g-e-s-t one I have ever seen!!!
fantastc looking BHPs...


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 20, 2009)

hahahahahaha i would be guessing that the 3rd pic is actually 2 BHP's with that box over there head and tail, very good photo though. But jeebuzz i would love to have a scrubby sized BHP :->


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 20, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Lewy (Nov 20, 2009)

snakecharma said:


> hahahahahaha i would be guessing that the 3rd pic is actually 2 BHP's with that box over there head and tail, very good photo though. But jeebuzz i would love to have a scrubby sized BHP :->


 

Nope she is just Bloody HUGE hahahahahaaaa:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you telling fibs Lewy??? hehehehehe


----------



## dangermouse (Nov 20, 2009)

yes verry nice love the head shot keep them coming


----------



## gunny (Dec 2, 2009)

Two of mine. Hatchy from Neil and Cathy Sonnemann i got today. 
My other camera broke. Best i could do.


----------



## azn4114 (Dec 2, 2009)

nice ones gunny,that second one is crazy looking(in a good way)


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## gunny (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks the first is axanthic


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you guy's got any of there enclosure's need some idea's?

Getting one soon 

Could u post them on my thread so i can keep it easy to find again. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/bhp-enclosures-155153/


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 21, 2011)

It's about time you posted pics of that female, charma... HOT mate!


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 21, 2011)

Very funny girdz nice BHPs everyone else


----------



## sammy_01 (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice bhps, i haved loved bhps since i got in the hobby they are just a stunning snake. i really want to go get one!


----------



## bussers (Mar 1, 2011)

here's my girl and a few of her young from last year


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are my two, the first pic is my female and the male in the second pic.


----------



## feral1 (Mar 1, 2011)

some of my latest hatchlings


----------



## deebo (Mar 6, 2011)

some random pics from today.....the hatchy has a really nice yellowy colour to it but its very hard to get a picture to actually look like the snake does.


----------



## onthillside (Mar 6, 2011)

A couple from a few years ago.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 7, 2011)

David Evans said:


> some random pics from today.....the hatchy has a really nice yellowy colour to it but its very hard to get a picture to actually look like the snake does.


That axanthic is looking the goods mate, coming along nicely.



onthillside said:


> A couple from a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 189366
> View attachment 189367


 
Come on T, wheres the new additions?


----------



## Bloomster (Mar 7, 2011)

feral, those WA's are hot...... put me in line for your next clutch this season hey


----------



## Snakester (Mar 7, 2011)

Not the best photo......but here's our new pinstripe QLD.


----------



## onthillside (Mar 7, 2011)

Dee4
I will post some soon, they are all shedding ATM 
T

as promised Dee4 here is male 461. He has very dark black stripes on high white background. He is 100% het axanthic and comes from a calico female.














This is male 460. He is very light colour is 100% het axanthic from a calico female, and if you look closely he may be going through the change(bit early to be sure) 










As normal they look even better in the flesh as I reduced the size/quality for posting.
T


----------



## sarah1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

My pride and joy beautiful girl ax. was very undersized when I got her, really happy with how much weight she has put on since I got her. Hopefully one day she will be big enough to be a mumma


----------



## dean30bb (Dec 10, 2011)

heres my two , thought they might be a interesting project with there stripe that goes all the way down there spine...


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 10, 2011)

*Patternless Blackheaded*

Here's a totally patternless BHP belonging to a mate of mine. Not my cup of tea but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 10, 2011)

thats different!


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's one of ours


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 11, 2011)

Hoplophile said:


> Here's a totally patternless BHP belonging to a mate of mine. Not my cup of tea but interesting nonetheless.



welding gloves?


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 11, 2011)

*Mad biter*

Yeah just a precaution for the photo. This animal is psycho and bites!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 11, 2011)

what about the rest of your arm? you could put a nozzle on him.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 11, 2011)

Some very nice BHPs in this thread, heres the latest pic of my WA BHP male .


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 11, 2011)

dean30bb said:


> heres my two , thought they might be a interesting project with there stripe that goes all the way down there spine...



Hey dean, what would be the chances of breeding a clutch with stripes like theirs? My missus is really keen for a BHP with that pattern.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

He's stunning Jungle Freak!!


----------



## slide (Dec 11, 2011)

MsMoreliaMagic said:


> Here's one of ours


What a stunning animal! could you please put me down on your list for when you are selling offspring. By the looks of things its still young. 
Cheers, Aaron


----------



## DerekRoddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Great BHPs everyone.....here's some updated shots of some of my holdbacks from the last 2 years.






































D


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 2, 2012)

My new lil girl Lillith


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve my 9 1/2 foot female






Slinky wild caught pilbara male 6 foot 

​


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have got to get one of these guy's I think there the best Python and the Olive second. Can't wait till I get back from UK then I'll be after one. Cheers you lucky guys. Joe


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 3, 2012)

sarah1234 said:


> My pride and joy beautiful girl ax. was very undersized when I got her, really happy with how much weight she has put on since I got her. Hopefully one day she will be big enough to be a mumma



She will be Sarah, because we plan to breed her with my soon to be baby boy, albeit he is tiny  at nearly 6ft, thanks to Paula and Ian should be here in about 2 weeks 









cannot wait to get him 

his new 6x2x2 enclosure is looking very nice!



Nezikah said:


> Eve my 9 1/2 foot female
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Boy wants to meet ya girl for alittle BHP action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kitarsha said:


> My new lil girl Lillith


nice work!!!!!!!!!! we all need a play date for the BHP's


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 3, 2012)

Your welcome to bring your lad over Ray!! 6ft is sooooo small!


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 3, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> Your welcome to bring your lad over Ray!! 6ft is sooooo small!



lol juss tell ya big girl to be nice, i dun want me fella to get a size issue now do i!!!!!!, lovely lookin gal u gots she is awesome


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 3, 2012)

A man with a "little" issue lol. 

Cant wait for you fella to arrive. Snakey play group!


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehehe - we're hooked! Can't wait to get more!

Hmm...which BHP lad will be the first to get to Eve?? Slinky, my soon to be Goliath or Raycams new lad? lol - I'm thinking my Lilith will be to young to be getting that kinda action this time around!!


----------



## tahniandshae (Jan 3, 2012)

heres one of mine, a boy named psycho


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 10, 2012)

*You want to see some big BHP?*





My big female. 11 kilo and approx 3 meters





14 year old male





son of the ones above





big female













some babies from 5 years ago


----------



## meatman (Jan 10, 2012)

You have some nice snakes there johnsnake.
I have wanted blackheads for the last 15yrs of keeping.
Finally got my first pair a couple of months ago.
They definately have a different personality to carpets.

Cheers Justin


----------



## deebo (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice animals John.....

My ax girl is coming up to shed and my het pinstripe male just shed the other day so will grab some pics soon when the girl sheds.

Have you been munched on by your BHPs yet meatman?? Always fun when they decide your hand/arm is dinner!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## AnothHobby (Jan 10, 2012)

loving all your photos guys, still trying to work out how to up load my pics,
soon i hope getting jealous not being able to share


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 10, 2012)

man John

Lordy

thats a fine selection of pics

11kg niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 11, 2012)

Love them BHP's, One of the many on my wishlist


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 11, 2012)

andyscott said:


> A few of mine.


I absolutely love that first black head in the pics one of the best colored one I have seen. Looks awesome mate.


----------



## meatman (Jan 11, 2012)

"Have you been munched on by your BHPs yet meatman?? Always fun when they decide your hand/arm is dinner!"

Haven't had the pleasure of being munched on yet dave. It still amuses me at how they are at feeding.
The male freaks out at something being near while hissing & getting excited on the spot, & the female 
has just started grabbing prey out of the tongs. They are just on 1yr old & always feed.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 11, 2012)

My 2 today on their daily outing. All our reptiles get at least 30 mins outside in the sun I normally try to give them more but it depends on the day.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 11, 2012)

thats cute lol

letting em have a little date


----------



## deebo (Jan 11, 2012)

grabbed a few pics tonight of my holdback from last year and also the het ax male. The het is the one in the tub....


----------



## andysnakes (Jan 11, 2012)

She will be Sarah, because we plan to breed her with my soon to be baby boy, albeit he is tiny  at nearly 6ft, thanks to Paula and Ian should be here in about 2 weeks 

raycam01, maybe just try and learn what a snake is all about before trying to be a breeder, honestly if you are lucky enough to wing it and get them to actually mate and lay , and then after incubating the eggs.....how the hell are you going to get a clutch of bhp eating with no previous experiendce with reptiles what so ever? Crawl before you walk. It makes me laugh how all you newbies just get into the hobby and after 2 weeks want to start breeding reptiles... I kept reptiles for 15 years before i decided to give it a go, as i was more than happy to learn about different species with there different habit's and care. Another thing that makes me laugh these days is the amount of people who own albino darwins and have never owned or thought about getting a normal darwin carpet.... it seems to me that people are more interested in having a albino than there actually interested in the specific specie.........quite sad how this hobby has gone down the toilet in the last 10 years


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 13, 2012)

not big but getting there


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 13, 2012)

David Evans said:


> grabbed a few pics tonight of my holdback from last year and also the het ax male. The het is the one in the tub....



Hi David,
Where did you get them? I am guessing Neil & Cathy. They have bred some nice stuff & I am a proud owner of a couple of thiers.
When we get a chance we will get some pics & update.

I wish that I had more money & more room.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## deebo (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi ian,

The holdback is one I bred last year and the het male is from Neil - i also have an ax female from neil as well to pair up with him when she is up to size.

More room and money is on everyones wish list I think!

Cheers,
dave


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 13, 2012)

Yah David,
Neil has bred some pretty good stuff, not to say that others have not.
I am pretty keen to see what comes out of Den's stables this year.

It is allways great to catch up on new pics & see what is hapenning.

Cheers
Ian

& I just love the BHPs.


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 16, 2012)

big female, 10 years old





male of 14 years, will shed soon





big female once again





son of the 2 above


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 16, 2012)

andysnakes said:


> raycam01, maybe just try and learn what a snake is all about before trying to be a breeder, honestly if you are lucky enough to wing it and get them to actually mate and lay , and then after incubating the eggs.....how the hell are you going to get a clutch of bhp eating with no previous experiendce with reptiles what so ever? Crawl before you walk. It makes me laugh how all you newbies just get into the hobby and after 2 weeks want to start breeding reptiles.......quite sad how this hobby has gone down the toilet in the last 10 years


Well well well
Andy aint we the big hero, typical reply from a know it all loser on the net, its not the hobby thats gone down the toilet its idiots like you who think you know it all,, why not ask me about my plans, my experience with other perhaps hard to bred exotics you idiot before shooting your mouth off, no typical hero, mate im in awe of how gr8 you are! do me a favour n drop off the planet sometime soon and do this hobby a favour, thankfully i am not a NEWBIE in the breeding of most things (Except reptiles) lol you make me kinda laugh feel sorry for ya in most ways, little inadequate in some departments are we sunshine, my tongue in cheek post to this thread is and was just that, new to snakes, love em, will play wiff them, and see where i end up, you mate can pull your head in drop dead for all i care, i surely will sleep easy at night, you Sir may scare the little Kids, but for me, you are the typical idiot that fails in most things in life, 

have a gr8 night, 

btw if u need my number please dont hesitate to ask, we can have a better chat rather than your failed attempt at a ******* competition on here!!!!

talk soon sweetlips,,,

your friend Ray

(not easily put off by idiots on the net)

thanks for making a NEWBIE feel welcome,,,, good effort

heheh

Andy i just did a quick search on your posting history and now i know why you are like you are, its such a shame, but honestly, it wasnt something your parents could do anything about, not their fault, but as long as u feel good about yourself, thats the main thing ya little trooper, 


nice work, i hope for other newbies as u like to put it, you havent scared them off, 

maybe we could hang out if u like sounds like u need a hug 

talk soon your friend ray!!!!

seems like most of your posts turn to poo, this is actually to good a thread for you to pollute so if you prefer, it may be better to pm each other  

nie nie sweety

love ya work


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 16, 2012)

I must agree with Ray here. I too have been made to feel by this above mentioned post that because we are new to this particular forum we must obviously be new to the hobby. I myself have owned snakes for over 10 years and lizards for longer. I am finally looking at starting to breed my pythons as I am now in a position to do so. I own my own house, I have put a lot of time and money in to particular snakes with the intent to better the breed not to just make babies. I have bred English Staffs for 15 years now and know how to follow bloodlines, genetic faults etc. 

I know Ray searched long and hard before he picked his BHP. 

I think before you comment on what each of us wishes to do with our animals you should first find out our histories. Me and my bandwagon are now off to turn lights off on my reptiles.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Buddy
i love Andy i mean wat a special little freak, i wanna wipe his chin, he is a legend, i have actually ordered him some nappies and some wipes


he is your typical fool,,,,,

the net is full of these imbeciles, but i kinda love em, 

so all i can say to Andy is bring it princess, you may scare 2yr olds, but u will find im alittle diff


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm, I thought that all that bullshit quarrel was typical for European forums but I see its everywhere the same.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 17, 2012)

its a shame John when people regardless of likes etc come onto a forum t share their love of an animal etc, to be met wiff crap like that.
Then you do a search n to see this fool does this on a regular basis is even sadder and he is allowed to continue.
I am new to snakes, but have been breeding exotic fish for the past 30 odd years, and extremely rare species, so snakes now are a new love, and research i will and absorb as much as i can off everyone, and take it all in as i do not intend being a flash in the pan!

it is everywhere unfortunately and its all done in the safety of the web, thats how they roll.....

btw your snakes are amazing


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 17, 2012)

pic 1 & 2 are My new ones I'm getting dropped off this week from Reedy's Reptiles, Adult proven breeder Females NT form.
pic 3 & 4 is my Male NT


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 17, 2012)

Pythons Rule said:


> pic 1 & 2 are My new ones I'm getting dropped off this week from Reedy's Reptiles, Adult proven breeder Females NT form.
> pic 3 & 4 is my Male NT



I love how the colour differs so greatly, even though they are all NT form? are they actually that strongly coloured or is it just the pic? i mean as in the whiter form to the storng yellowish hue?? great snakes


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 17, 2012)

this is what they actually look like there is no colour enhancing here. it isn't real common to find adult snakes with such prenounced pattern and colouring,you normally see allot of adult NT's that have faded out I was just lucky to find these animals. these girls where wild cought in 2006 its known that wild animals have nicer patterning then captive bred unless its been geneticly enhanced from selective breeding.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 17, 2012)

beautiful snakes  best of luck with them


----------



## deebo (Jan 17, 2012)

my axanthic girl shed last night so grabbed a few pics.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## dee4 (Jan 17, 2012)

Coming along nicely David, be good to go soon..


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 18, 2012)

David - she's a stunner isn't she!!


----------



## deebo (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks guys.....depending on how she goes over the next few months I might try her next season.


----------



## onthillside (Jan 18, 2012)

calico/ het axanthic.
T


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's some random shots from today.


























D


----------



## onthillside (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice D. how old are they?
T


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 18, 2012)

Pythons Rule,That male NT of yours is stunning! was it always that white or did he faid as he aged? 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 19, 2012)

My girl Lilith enjoying my handbag...lol


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jan 19, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Very nice D. how old are they?
> T



T they're only 2 year olds.

Nice snakes everyone.

D


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 19, 2012)

Pinoy, these photo's where only taken about 5 months back, his white is only slightly smuged but looks the same as the images


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 19, 2012)

love him to bits


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 19, 2012)

Pythons Rule said:


> Pinoy, these photo's where only taken about 5 months back, his white is only slightly smuged but looks the same as the images



Ah k, but was he always that colour? 
I have a female NT, she's just over a year and still quite yellow. Her stripes though are starting to change from solid bands to lighter bands with spots all through them. I'll try and get a pic of her up soon.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 19, 2012)

onthillside said:


> calico/ het axanthic.
> T



Great stuff T,
I think that there is future potential there.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## deebo (Jan 19, 2012)

has anyone had a calico/het axanthic actually turn calico yet? Would love to see an axanthic turn calico (if turn is the right term) and what it would look like.


----------



## snakebag (Jan 19, 2012)

David Evans said:


> has anyone had a calico/het axanthic actually turn calico yet? Would love to see an axanthic turn calico (if turn is the right term) and what it would look like.



I would like to see one also. I've seen them for sale but when you look at the picture they aren't calico or at least haven't turned yet.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;5Q4LntAaQwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q4LntAaQwc[/video]

boy feeding, nice


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 19, 2012)

I put up one of my girl feeding on my fb page...not sure i can link it to here...


----------



## onthillside (Jan 20, 2012)

David Evans said:


> has anyone had a calico/het axanthic actually turn calico yet? Would love to see an axanthic turn calico (if turn is the right term) and what it would look like.



Hey David,
I havent herd of an axanthic changing/turning calico yet. It is only early days for this and as far as I know the first calico to axanthic mating was about 5 years ago and only limited numbers. This mating only produced 100% axanthic hets and these hets only breed for the first time 2 years ago to produce the first axanthics with calico blood.There has been more matings of course since then but given they take 2-5 years to change we should start to see some soon (fingers crossed)
It of course is very possible there are some around but I have not seen or herd of any.
T


----------



## andysnakes (Jan 21, 2012)

*,*

my apologies to those i have offended, it has been pointed out to me by the wife that these sites are similar to facebook which i cant stand. Also a opinionated reptile prick like myself does not belong here, so im saying good bye for good...... dont bother with the good riddance comments as i will not read them, just be the better person
happy herping


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 21, 2012)

andysnakes said:


> my apologies to those i have offended, it has been pointed out to me by the wife that these sites are similar to facebook which i cant stand. Also a opinionated reptile prick like myself does not belong here, so im saying good bye for good...... dont bother with the good riddance comments as i will not read them, just be the better person
> happy herping



awesome big fella, close the door on ya way out  you know u will read them its why ya post them in the first place, gives a kind of a kick lol 
this and other sites are what you make of them, and so is the hobby or any other hobby u choose, so far this site has been amazing, got my enclosure off Ingrid, lovely young lady, got my snake off Ian and Paula, awesome snake, got my rats off big baden, nice bloke, and heaps of good advice along the way, so if thats the way this site rolls, then awesome stuff, the only negative crap i have come across so far is an imbecile called andysnakes!!!!! omg thats YOU!!! so farewell, and you can only offend someone if that person actually listens or gives a crap about you or anyting you say, sadly im not one of those  lol


now back on track, 
My boy chilling







and reading the classifieds for a hottty girl for him, just building her new home now!





enjoy 

expanda foam hides here i come

(looking for a nice Het BHP gal)

a few i took today, awesome snake, love it
we went for a walk, he did his business played alittle and then had a drink and is now chilling and having a snooze!!!!





















Tiger meets Black Headed Python


----------



## Luvbuz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Eve - 4 year old female BHP*

This is our new BHP - she is a real placid and easy going girl. Feeds well, handles well - all round good thing really! Take her out on the grass for a walk about four days after she eats and regular as clockwork up comes the tail and out comes the poo! Had two large adult rats this arvo, wandered around the back yard looking for more tucker and then back in her house. Had a drink, curled up in her hide and it's goodnight from Eve!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 22, 2012)

On the note of CALICOS, this pairings hatchos will be hatching in the next day or so. Male has now brightened in pink colouration but also the black speckles have darkened adding good contrast.

Will be interesting to see what happens with the hatchos as they mature........


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 22, 2012)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> On the note of CALICOS, this pairings hatchos will be hatching in the next day or so. Male has now brightened in pink colouration but also the black speckles have darkened adding good contrast.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens with the hatchos as they mature........



wow

hell cool and unusual, very nice


----------



## deebo (Jan 23, 2012)

has the calico trait proven to be heritable?


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 24, 2012)

hey quick Q
i see a few of you guy's feed your snakes outside on the grass, how do they go picking them up and gettign them back into the enclosure?? are they ok with that?i thought it would have put alittle pressure on their stomach,,, and also juss reading a heap of post regarding feeding etc, seems to be a hot point of division regardignt he feeding of chicken necks, quails, etc as opposed to rats only?
very interested to hear your feedback as checking out fat levels, and or calcium, ash protein, seems to me (New) that a varied diet on all of these would be beneficial, i understand they primarily snack on reptiles and mammals in the wild.
whats your thoughts?
thanks
Ray


----------



## deebo (Jan 24, 2012)

my main concern feeding one outisde would be picking up a large BHP that is still in feeding mode! 

=)


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 24, 2012)

David Evans said:


> my main concern feeding one outisde would be picking up a large BHP that is still in feeding mode!
> 
> =)


thats wat i was thinking lol i tried to move a nice carpet once outta harms (dogs) way n it had juss eaten, n lordy it wasnt a happy little chappy, so was juss curious when i see the fotos of them munching away outside thinking hmmm lol think i might stick to the enclosure


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 24, 2012)

For the most part i'm feeding my mob outside of the enclosures but the haven't had an issue with me picking them up and putting them back...tho i do make sure they aren't still looking for more food! I keep hearing stories about issue with eating substrate etc...mind you, the cant wipe off their food in the wild either!

Oh...will have to pick up my two new girls...lol


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 29, 2012)

Feeding, such a gr8 snake 

































love him


----------



## dee4 (Jan 31, 2012)

An unusual male.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 31, 2012)

dee4 said:


> An unusual male.
> View attachment 236414



thats really nice, coming from an Aquatic background its awesome to start delving into the diff types and throws of snakes keep em coming love this thread


----------



## JungleGuy (Feb 6, 2012)

We found this BHP one night spotlighting on my girlfriends property in central qld. I've never seen one with this colouring before it looked unreal. Been looking everywhere to buy one similar since with no luck. Anyway hope you enjoy the pics.
Cheers


----------



## onthillside (Feb 15, 2012)

One of my Axanthic/Calico hatchlings.




T


----------



## slide (Feb 17, 2012)

JungleGuy said:


> View attachment 237269
> View attachment 237270
> 
> We found this BHP one night spotlighting on my girlfriends property in central qld. I've never seen one with this colouring before it looked unreal. Been looking everywhere to buy one similar since with no luck. Anyway hope you enjoy the pics.
> Cheers


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## SperO (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey why is it BHP eat like that? I find it so weird that mine don't constrict. I thought they were mentally disabled or I was a bad mother or something. How do they go with live food? (not that I would ever feed them live just curious)

hmm I just noticed the one of the python constriciting...

my stimson which I raised from a baby eats like a real snake so im curious why a snake would eat weird... is it because im feeding them too small items? they are less than a year and eating adult mice.


----------



## UlarSawa (Feb 20, 2012)

regards,

CJ


----------



## meatman (Feb 21, 2012)

Great pics CJ. Love the pattern on the last one.

Cheers Justin


----------



## zeke (Mar 13, 2012)

Afew quick pics of naga my bhp









He is about 13 months old aswell


----------



## Samee (Mar 14, 2012)

Our black headed python Crixus






darker than usual he is going to shed soon


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Any updates on the hatchies???



BARRAMUNDI said:


> On the note of CALICOS, this pairings hatchos will be hatching in the next day or so. Male has now brightened in pink colouration but also the black speckles have darkened adding good contrast.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens with the hatchos as they mature........


----------



## Kitarsha (Mar 23, 2012)

Slinky is the stronger marked male and Isis is the light marked female - they've been going the shag lately so i've been trying not to disturb them. In the next few days or so i will re-do their enclosure and probably move Slinky out at the same time!




Nyx




Lilith




Lilith's spotty belly


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 23, 2012)

UlarSawa said:


> View attachment 239507
> View attachment 239508
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh the banding on those is stunning!


----------



## meatman (Mar 24, 2012)

Yearling Djarra




cheers justin


----------



## dee4 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Levold (Mar 27, 2012)

My girl 7.5 foot

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## willzy4 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Nt bhp*






She's for sale !!!


----------



## zulu (Apr 14, 2012)

Some of the bhps here,managed to get this male female pair when they came out to bask this morning,the bigger of the two is the female with the orange and white yellow,thats the one i call fruit tingle,the male with the yellow and white spots is banana.





















Some other females here from above,these are the ones with high white underneath,lighter yellow than the other two and when viewed up close in real life they have pink in the bands,the one on the left is the lightest of the two.


----------



## Bryce (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking good Zulu. I have seen these animals in the flesh, they are very nice


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 14, 2012)

love him gr8 snake


----------



## Bryce (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is my once little Het Ax BHP, these pics are of how has changed in the past 18months, it shows his yellow developing very well and then as with all Het animals (and most others) the colour is slowing down. He was sold to another keeper as shown in page 13 (pic 193) but I was lucky enough to get him back!


----------



## zulu (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice that one Bryce,got really nice and clean pin stripey markings !


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 14, 2012)

snowsnake said:


> and by the way shes a NT locality



im not sure what locality mine are, but there bhp's(not sure of any of my snakes locality)

here ya goe


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 19, 2012)

Mixed bag of BHPs. Enjoy!

regards,

CJ


----------



## onthillside (Apr 19, 2012)

Some great looking animals there CJ. The Axanthics look very nice, I'm guessing Neils?
Regards,
T


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks T.

They are all Neil's except the last one on the bottom right.

regards,

CJ



onthillside said:


> Some great looking animals there CJ. The Axanthics look very nice, I'm guessing Neils?
> Regards,
> T


----------



## ingie (Apr 19, 2012)

My new hatchling WA BHP pair bred by Peter Krauss  They shed 2 days after this photo though so they are a bit dull!


----------



## wizz (Apr 21, 2012)

snakecharma said:


> Here's one of mine i call 'Peaches'




i think this is the best bhp on this thread so far very nice!!


----------



## Sissy (Apr 21, 2012)

*WA BHP's*

My babies WA's born Dec first two my boy Didge Jnr the rest are Djana. Didge is toilet trained and loves his walkies and handles great, Djana not so much... both are excellent feeders... love em...


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 21, 2012)

SissysMum said:


> My babies WA's born Dec first two my boy Didge Jnr the rest are Djana. Didge is toilet trained and loves his walkies and handles great, Djana not so much... both are excellent feeders... love em...



sexy snakes


----------



## deebo (Apr 22, 2012)

last time this girl shed she got about 5 peachy coloured scales. She shed again today and came out with a lot more - lots of individual scales but a lot of them in clumps of 5 or 6. hopefully the change keeps going! Pity she wont shed again until the breeding season is over!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Apr 22, 2012)

UlarSawa said:


> View attachment 248219
> View attachment 248220
> View attachment 248221
> View attachment 248222
> ...



the bhps in the first and last pics are the best looking bhps i think i have seen. can i ask who you got them from or did you brred them


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 22, 2012)

My male WA BHP






My Female WA BHP





And fingers crossed they breed this coming season.
Roger


----------



## deebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Man I love that male Roger.....awesome animal!


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 22, 2012)

My new girl  She has the cute-est black/grey tummy! I'll have to try and get a pic.






ETA - another pic  She has the belly patterning down her entire length


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, so many people with gorgeous Black heads 
I cant wait to get my girl, only 4 more days


----------



## jallen89 (Apr 24, 2012)

here are some snaps of my new BHP Drake 
























he loves being handled, doesn't want to go back in his enclosure


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 24, 2012)

David Evans said:


> last time this girl shed she got about 5 peachy coloured scales. She shed again today and came out with a lot more - lots of individual scales but a lot of them in clumps of 5 or 6. hopefully the change keeps going! Pity she wont shed again until the breeding season is over!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Looking good there Dave. Keep us posted on the progress of the change. 

regards,

CJ



Killer_rabbit said:


> the bhps in the first and last pics are the best looking bhps i think i have seen. can i ask who you got them from or did you brred them



All of them were bred by Neil Sonnemann except the last one which is from Brian Harris.

regards,

CJ


----------



## reptilegirl2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amazing Snakes!


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone want to suggest phase/locale/colour of the girl in my post a couple of posts above this one?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 30, 2012)

My new little girl from Den Pythons....


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 30, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> My male WA BHP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roger, if you have any luck breeding these, please, please, please, put me down for one or two! 
As soon as eggs are laid, I'm willing to pay a full deposit 

Absolutely love them! 

Better yet, if anyone has a male like that, PLEASE let me know


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 1, 2012)

Heres my girl:
View attachment 250151

View attachment 250153

View attachment 250154


----------



## Morgan_dragon (May 2, 2012)

got the urge for a photo shoot.....here's me trying to be creative with a couple of our guys.

hope you enjoy!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 2, 2012)

Wow, what stunning BHP's  I am in love with your second one <3


----------



## Matt1988 (May 2, 2012)

my little one having a feed.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

wow what a stunning pattern, how old?


----------



## onthillside (May 3, 2012)

They look familiar. Looking good!! 
Regards,
T







Morgan_dragon said:


> got the urge for a photo shoot.....here's me trying to be creative with a couple of our guys.
> 
> hope you enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 3, 2012)

Come on T show us yours.
Mate that little girl shed a couple of days ago & is looking good, no diferent though.
She is going to the Gladstone Expo with your name as breeder. I am happy to say that she is mine though.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

I cant believe I have nearly had my girl a week, will post some pics shortly of her


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 3, 2012)

This is my old male which is now owned by a friend, he recently produced juvies from this male and can pass on info if anyone is chasing offspring from this line......


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

Wow, that calico is amazing


----------



## onthillside (May 3, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Come on T show us yours.
> Mate that little girl shed a couple of days ago & is looking good, no diferent though.
> She is going to the Gladstone Expo with your name as breeder. I am happy to say that she is mine though.
> 
> ...




I think a couple of the pics above were mine. 
Glad the little girl is off to the show I think she will be well liked. Thanks in advance for putting my name on her to.
Regards,
T


----------



## Sutto82 (May 3, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> got the urge for a photo shoot.....here's me trying to be creative with a couple of our guys.
> 
> hope you enjoy!



Morgan, your BHPs are stunning.


----------



## Kitarsha (May 3, 2012)

One poppet or two? lmao


----------



## lexy1 (May 4, 2012)

come on wheres Den.....??? What did you get last season...????


----------



## brown.snake (May 4, 2012)

this is my [h=1]SPARKY[/h]


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2012)

Some pics from this morning,cold lately and some are trying to cool down under paper at night,they eventually seek heat in the day.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 4, 2012)

brown.snake said:


> this is my [h=1]SPARKY[/h]



What a cutey 

This is my girl: (excuse the shed)


----------



## Dapple (May 4, 2012)

Id be interested  could you pvt me ? cheers



BARRAMUNDI said:


> This is my old male which is now owned by a friend, he recently produced juvies from this male and can pass on info if anyone is chasing offspring from this line......


----------



## lizardjasper (May 4, 2012)

I'd forgotten how gorgeous these snakes are! Anyone want to give one to me?


----------



## UlarSawa (May 4, 2012)

Tails aligning on and off for 2 days now but I'm not convinced that the job is done. Probably needs a bit more practice for these first timers. The perving continues............ LOL


----------



## Kitarsha (May 4, 2012)

My Hecate  anyone want to suggest a possible locality/colouration/etc for her? not that it bothers me as she'll never leave here - just curious! She heavily marked with black the full length of her belly..


----------



## tazleon7 (May 4, 2012)

this is my ochre line BHP "Tajera" bred by Kel Worley she is my pride and joy


----------



## Wiganov (May 4, 2012)

Kitarsha said:


> My Hecate  anyone want to suggest a possible locality/colouration/etc for her? not that it bothers me as she'll never leave here - just curious! She heavily marked with black the full length of her belly..



No idea about locality, but I love the MAXIMUM WEIGHT box - perfect for a BHP.


----------



## Kitarsha (May 5, 2012)

Hehe - that's the hide she came with...thinking i might have to track some more of those boxes down as she loves hers!


----------



## onthillside (May 5, 2012)

UlarSawa said:


> View attachment 250630
> 
> Tails aligning on and off for 2 days now but I'm not convinced that the job is done. Probably needs a bit more practice for these first timers. The perving continues............ LOL




Looking good CJ. Looking forward to seeing the results.
Regards,
T


----------



## UlarSawa (May 5, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Looking good CJ. Looking forward to seeing the results.
> Regards,
> T



Thanks T. I'm looking forward to see what they will produce if everything goes well. Will update as things unfold.

regards,

CJ


----------



## Morgan_dragon (May 5, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Wow, what stunning BHP's  I am in love with your second one <3



Have a couple of other axanthics....try this one (one of my fav's)




or one that we hope will breed this year...




love your girl  very pretty!



BlackHeaded92 said:


> What a cutey
> 
> This is my girl: (excuse the shed)
> View attachment 250553
> ...



T i want that snake in ur profile pic....one word....AWESOME


----------



## dee4 (May 6, 2012)

Don't know if I've posted these already, seems to be to many pages to go back through and check..lol

1st 3 are of an Axanthic Male & female pair. 4th pic is 100% Het that is paired with the 5th pic of our red boy which is a possible het for Axanthic from Neil's Calico line.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (May 6, 2012)

onthillside said:


> They look familiar. Looking good!!
> Regards,
> T


yes the top right one was your little male


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 6, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> Have a couple of other axanthics....try this one (one of my fav's)
> 
> View attachment 250697
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love you BHP's so nice


----------



## smithson (May 6, 2012)

I love blackheads can't weight to get mine off t
love all the pics in this thread !!!!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 6, 2012)

smithson said:


> I love blackheads can't weight to get mine off t
> love all the pics in this thread !!!!!



Awesome, yeah T has some great looking pythons, if some of the best in Aus, you will have to post some pics when you get it


----------



## smithson (May 6, 2012)

Yer no probs mate will do I think t's are the best I seen
cheers


----------



## Matt1988 (May 7, 2012)

Don't know her exact age, but roughly 5months


----------



## onthillside (May 9, 2012)

This is the first pairing for the year. Female 735 a very nice pinstripe Axanthic, and male 461 100% het Axanthic/Calico with high white base colour.


Regards,
T


----------



## meatman (May 9, 2012)

Nice pairing T. Good luck with the outcome

Cheers Justin


----------



## dee4 (May 9, 2012)

Couldn't hold off to the end of May T? lol, nice pairing mate, fingers crossed for you with this one.


----------



## smithson (May 9, 2012)

Wow nice high white t



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthillside (May 9, 2012)

dee4 said:


> Couldn't hold off to the end of May T? lol, nice pairing mate, fingers crossed for you with this one.



Haha She shed yesterday and I didnt want to miss the opportunity.






smithson said:


> Wow nice high white t
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He is the father of the pair on hold for you.


----------



## smithson (May 9, 2012)

True well he is a fine lookin man do you have a pic of the mum is she smokein hot like him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UlarSawa (May 9, 2012)

onthillside said:


> This is the first pairing for the year. Female 735 a very nice pinstripe Axanthic, and male 461 100% het Axanthic/Calico with high white base colour.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...



Awesome looking Ax female, T! Should produce an excellent looking clutch for you. All the best mate.

regards,

CJ


----------



## Sissy (May 10, 2012)

Djana curled up looking pretty ♥ & Didge doing a little door dancing...♥


----------



## CHONDROS (May 10, 2012)

.


----------



## froud (May 11, 2012)

This is my males new girlfriend they have not met yet

View attachment 251602


----------



## Sissy (May 14, 2012)

froud said:


> This is my males new girlfriend they have not met yet
> 
> View attachment 251602


 hi froud cant see your attachment... would love to see the little girl...


----------



## Flexxx (May 16, 2012)

My male bhp


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 16, 2012)

Wow love the pictures of your BHP(s), very nice looking.


----------



## onthillside (May 16, 2012)

Flexxx said:


> My male bhp



Very nice. I love the dark black stripes. 
Regards,
T


----------



## Raddy318 (May 16, 2012)

sooooo, when are we gunna start seeing these white bhps? ;D


----------



## onthillside (May 17, 2012)

Here are a few close up pics showing some differences in colour and pattern.

If you click on them they should come up as bigger pics.
Regards,
T


----------



## smithson (May 17, 2012)

nice t the 1st is crazy love it


----------



## onthillside (May 17, 2012)

smithson said:


> nice t the 1st is crazy love it



Great to see you like her because its one of the ones your getting.
Regards,
T


----------



## zulu (May 17, 2012)

smithson said:


> nice t the 1st is crazy love it



Got some good ones alright,they would do this little black duck any day


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 18, 2012)

View attachment 252446

this is my female qld BHP....she is around 2 years old....awesome temperament....


----------



## timmy82 (May 18, 2012)

here is an old pic of one of mine


----------



## smithson (May 21, 2012)

hi all just to let you no i got my hets from t and all i can say is wowwill post pics tonite om over the moon!!!!


----------



## Kitarsha (May 21, 2012)

My Nyx again  Trying to decide if i put her to a black and white male or a normal well marked male...


----------



## smithson (May 21, 2012)

female







Male







I will get better pics soon az there settled 
T am one happy camper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitarsha (May 21, 2012)

Very nice Smithson!!!


----------



## dee4 (May 21, 2012)

Congrats Smithson they look awesome.. What pairing was it from?


----------



## smithson (May 21, 2012)

dee4 said:


> Congrats Smithson they look awesome.. What pairing was it from?


Male 460/452
female461/449


----------



## dee4 (May 21, 2012)

Ahh, the female looks like it's sire 461 with high contrasting. Nice stuff, they should throw some cracker animals fingers crossed they turn out 100% Hets for you.


----------



## smithson (May 21, 2012)

dee4 said:


> Ahh, the female looks like it's sire 461 with high contrasting. Nice stuff, they should throw some cracker animals fingers crossed they turn out 100% Hets for you.



Mate am just happy to have best bloodline
in my eyes the rest will be a big+

and soon to get 2 more then next year a axanthic


----------



## onthillside (May 21, 2012)

smithson said:


> hi all just to let you no i got my hets from t and all i can say is wowwill post pics tonite om over the moon!!!!



Glad you like them mate, and the next 2 coming are even better!!
They are awesome animals.
Regards,
T


----------



## smithson (May 21, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Glad you like them mate, and the next 2 coming are even better!!They are awesome animals.Regards,T


mate i think i mite sell my albino and het! they are my 1st love wen i got in to pythons (bhp)to get the next 2


----------



## dee4 (May 22, 2012)

An Axanthic & a 100% Het!!


----------



## smithson (May 22, 2012)

dee4 said:


> An Axanthic & a 100% Het!!



Dee4 Nice blackheads you have there!


----------



## dee4 (May 22, 2012)

The Axanthic is from 461 when Neil owned him, same sire as your female you got from T.


----------



## smithson (May 22, 2012)

Wow do you have anymore from Neil bloodline
male 461 is a cool lookin bhp
as is your male


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 22, 2012)

Another photo of my male and female WA black & white BHPs.
The Male .







The Female..


----------



## onthillside (May 22, 2012)

dee4 said:


> An Axanthic & a 100% Het!!



Very nice Rob!!
That will be an awesome pairing. I love the pinstripe het.
Can't wait to see the results.
T



Jungle_Freak said:


> Another photo of my male and female WA black & white BHPs.
> The Male .
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo229/jungle_freak/MALEWABHPkmj.jpg[/
> 
> ...



They would have to be some of the best WA BHP's around Roger.
Very nice indeed!!
T


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 22, 2012)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> This is my old male which is now owned by a friend, he recently produced juvies from this male and can pass on info if anyone is chasing offspring from this line......



Wooooooooooooowwwwwww


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 22, 2012)

dee4 said:


> An Axanthic & a 100% Het!!



Hi Rob, just a quick qeustion, it looks like you have paired them together? & if so how old are they & would you know aprox weights?

Hey Roger that is one cool BHP, do you still have & plan to breed with it?

Smithson T has got some nice BHPs in the making, congratulations.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## dee4 (May 22, 2012)

Hey Ian, these are 2 males mate.. I was cleaning today and just chucked one in there with the other pair, you can make out the females tail in the bottom of the pic. It's a good contrast with a lemon/yellow colour against an axanthic.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 22, 2012)

Just to add to the fun, here is the little female that i got from T's BHPs a few months ago. She is a really placid snake, but with saying that when i got her out just before to take photo & clean cage, she did give me a little love bite, but she does love her food. 

I am sure that T does not mind me also posting her breeding history as she is what she is.
I am very interested to see how she colours up as she grows. I reckon that she is het axanthic & possibly het calico? Interesting times ahead. I hope you like her because i do.







Cheers
Ian


----------



## smithson (May 22, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Just to add to the fun, here is the little female that i got from T's BHPs a few months ago. She is a really placid snake, but with saying that when i got her out just before to take photo & clean cage, she did give me a little love bite, but she does love her food. I am sure that T does not mind me also posting her breeding history as she is what she is.I am very interested to see how she colours up as she grows. I reckon that she is het axanthic & possibly het calico? Interesting times ahead. I hope you like her because i do.View attachment 252913
> View attachment 252914
> View attachment 252915
> CheersIan


nice one ian i have her sibling y did i not get bhps sooner


----------



## onthillside (May 22, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Just to add to the fun, here is the little female that i got from T's BHPs a few months ago. She is a really placid snake, but with saying that when i got her out just before to take photo & clean cage, she did give me a little love bite, but she does love her food.
> 
> I am sure that T does not mind me also posting her breeding history as she is
> what she is.
> ...



She is looking good Ian. Bit hard to tell in the pic but has she kept the white scales on her belly?
Regards,
T


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 22, 2012)

smithson said:


> nice one ian i have her sibling y did i not get bhps sooner



Yah Smithson i know exactly what you are talking about. I love my Morelia, but i have fell in love with these BHPs, & i reckon that the morph breeding is only just starting with them.

Hi T
Mate yah not good pics but yes she is holding her white belly scales & not only just that she does seem to have a very different pattern & what i might call an apricot type colour. I don't know if it is possible that she might turn Calico & be het Axanthic?? What are others thoughts please.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 22, 2012)

Ian ,
yes , i hope they breed this season and produce a clutch,, fingers crossed.
Roger


----------



## dee4 (May 22, 2012)

The only way you'll know if it's 100% Het is by breeding it to an Ax or a known 100% Het. As far as the Calico goes it's unproven at the moment so only time will tell.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 22, 2012)

dee4 said:


> The only way you'll know if it's 100% Het is by breeding it to an Ax or a known 100% Het. As far as the Calico goes it's unproven at the moment so only time will tell.



Thanks Rob, She is only young yet but the long term project is to mate her with full axanthic male that i have.
Yah the calico stuff is still unknown from what i can understand, but it is pretty exciting. Who knows where some of this stuff might lead us into the future, but hey please keep it quiet.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## ScalyMung (Jun 3, 2012)

I put these pics up on another thread so I thought I should add them here of my male that a bought about 3 mths ago as a normal looking QLD BHP with brown stripes until he shed.
He is still getting lighter thru his head which is more light smokie grey now. 
I'll take some photo's tomorrow so you can see the difference in a few weeks.
Looking forward too when he sheds next to see if there is any more dramatic change or a subtle one this time around.

Cheers Deano


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi T
Mate yah not good pics but yes she is holding her white belly scales & not only just that she does seem to have a very different pattern & what i might call an apricot type colour. I don't know if it is possible that she might turn Calico & be het Axanthic?? What are others thoughts please.
Cheers
Ian[/QUOTE said:


> Hi Ian,
> My female is related to this one via the 95 Calico. Very similar markings. Very placid and a beautiful animal. Have pics of her in my album.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 4, 2012)

A question to all the axanthic BHP owners out there .
Do your axanthic BHP have lighter shade of black pigment compared to non axanthic BHPs you own ? .

Heres a comparison pic of my male B&W Pilbara next to the female Pilbara.
The male appears to have a layer of pigment removed .
The black is smokey coloured in the bands and on its head , But its black is definitely not as dark as the female . 
Im not saying he is axanthic .
He is a unproven sire that has never produced any offspring to my knowledge and is a legal wild caught from WA etc.


----------



## dee4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> A question to all the axanthic BHP owners out there .
> Do your axanthic BHP have lighter shade of black pigment compared to non axanthic BHPs you own ? .
> 
> Heres a comparison pic of my male B&W Pilbara next to the female Pilbara.
> ...



That's a difficult one, more times than often they show a grey colouration through the bands and base colour rather than the Brownish of a normal. In comparison it probably isn't much different other than the lack of yellow pigment, this takes out the cream, red, brown & the purple appearance.

I reckon this animal is an absolute cracker and hope your successful with the breeding this year. Having Pinstrpies and a clean base colour it certainly makes a difference when compared to another WA animal. Reminds me of the clean base colours of the Dajarra line animals that Den has.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't comment on your first question Roger but I can tell you I have seen a few of the Pilbara BHPs with the dark browny black as apposed to black bands.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok thanks for the comments .
The black is definately a different colour to all the other BHP ive owned.
Its got a smokey look to it . Combined with the lighter background colour . It looks like yellow is totally removed .
There is not a spec of yellow anywhere on the male.
It may just be a colour variation etc 
I just hope i get a clutch from this pair to work with..


----------



## onthillside (Jun 4, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> A question to all the axanthic BHP owners out there .
> Do your axanthic BHP have lighter shade of black pigment compared to non axanthic BHPs you own ? .
> 
> Heres a comparison pic of my male B&W Pilbara next to the female Pilbara.
> ...



Hey Roger,
The black is not any different in an axanthic compared to a normal. The shade of black (lighter or darker) can be different from clutch to clutch and even within the clutch itself, but not related to being an axanthic.
And of course as I have said before these 2 are some of the best WA I have ever seen and am crossing my fingers and toes for you and cant wait to see some hatchies.
Regards,
T


----------



## meatman (Jun 4, 2012)

An NT male I picked up yesterday




Cheers Justin


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 4, 2012)

meatman said:


> An NT male I picked up yesterday
> 
> View attachment 254466
> 
> ...


woah


----------



## smithson (Jun 4, 2012)

That's nice love the banding on it


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 4, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Hey Roger,
> The black is not any different in an axanthic compared to a normal. The shade of black (lighter or darker) can be different from clutch to clutch and even within the clutch itself, but not related to being an axanthic.
> And of course as I have said before these 2 are some of the best WA I have ever seen and am crossing my fingers and toes for you and cant wait to see some hatchies.
> Regards,
> T



Thanks for your imput T ..


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 4, 2012)

My young fella Fenrir who will likely meet my girls soon!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice!!

If anyone knows of a good breeder in VIC with stock ready to go, please PM ,me


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jun 9, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> A question to all the axanthic BHP owners out there .
> Do your axanthic BHP have lighter shade of black pigment compared to non axanthic BHPs you own ? .
> 
> Heres a comparison pic of my male B&W Pilbara next to the female Pilbara.
> ...



Hey Roger, 
He doesn't look Axanthic to me. The white is not quite......white. The Axanthics I have...their body color looks like a sheet of printing paper. Check it out....




As T said...the black isn't any different on the Axanthics as they are on a normal. Of course....just like the normals...they can be all types of shades of black, Chocolate, etc.
That's one of the cleanest Pilbara's I've seen.....you're lucky to have him. Female is a ripper too.

D


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok thanks Derek .
Good to get your imput.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jun 9, 2012)

I just want to say, everytime I see this thread comes up...
I want to post a picture of some greasy teenagers nose....

Anyway, Nice snakes everyone.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 9, 2012)

Roger i don't know if this helps you or not.
These are some pics taken today of our male axanthic from Neil & Kathy.
It is top of the line axanthic, to me shows more grey background than yours however its belly is vivid white. Yours certainly show a whiter background colour.






Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Ian , its good to see these axanthic BHP , they are stunning .


----------



## dee4 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a couple more adults for you Roger.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2012)

dee4 said:


> Here's a couple more adults for you Roger.
> View attachment 255147
> View attachment 255148



Thanks Rob , its been great to look closely at all these axanthic BHP pics and compare to mine.
Not sure what is going on with my male , possibly just natural variation.
Just hope i can get offspring from him to continue the project etc .
cheers
Roger


----------



## dee4 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mate I've got everything crossed for you, they are both outstanding looking animals and hopefully produce some more the same.
Cheers Rob


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 14, 2012)

After ending up half starkers in the bath helping my poor darling girl shed (old scaring makes her sheds horrible)..this is just some of what was under her old skin...


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 14, 2012)

Kitarsha said:


> My young fella Fenrir who will likely meet my girls soon!



Lol, tempting fate a bit with that name?


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 14, 2012)

Not since the girls are named Isis, Hecate and Nyx! lmao! Most of my snakes are sookie lala's - Wicked (coastal bub) and Turok (woma lad) are the only ones i have to watch! lmao


----------



## raycam01_au (Jun 16, 2012)

having a Bath

check the yellow out on him now each shed he jusss seems to lift, i love him


----------



## Kitarsha (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty pic? lol


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jun 18, 2012)

ScalyMung said:


> I put these pics up on another thread so I thought I should add them here of my male that a bought about 3 mths ago as a normal looking QLD BHP with brown stripes until he shed.
> He is still getting lighter thru his head which is more light smokie grey now.
> I'll take some photo's tomorrow so you can see the difference in a few weeks.
> Looking forward too when he sheds next to see if there is any more dramatic change or a subtle one this time around.
> ...


I think it looks like a Bredli x blackhead  :L


----------



## Sissy (Jun 19, 2012)

My babies growing, eating, pooping and growing some more lol!


----------



## dee4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Fresh skin..


----------



## onthillside (Jun 29, 2012)

dee4 said:


> Fresh skin..
> 
> View attachment 257509



Thats one great looking axanthic Rob. Very nice!!!!
Regards,
T


----------



## Hamalicious (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my new BHP, born in Feb 2012. She has some crazy orange on her belly and base of the stripes which fade to a reddish brown and then black on her back. Shes the calmest snake ive ever handled, you can literally give her a scratch under the chin or hold her head to inspect her and she wont put up a struggle or bite at all, i love her!


----------



## smithson (Jun 30, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 30, 2012)

Mrherp said:


> This is my new BHP, born in Feb 2012. She has some crazy orange on her belly and base of the stripes which fade to a reddish brown and then black on her back. Shes the calmest snake ive ever handled, you can literally give her a scratch under the chin or hold her head to inspect her and she wont put up a struggle or bite at all, i love her!



Naww what a cutey 
I love BHP's before I got my girl, now I am absoloutly smitten with them. Best snakes IMO


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

one of our guys


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone got any for sale or any Woma's???? Around 1-3 years old. Good temperment?  ??


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 1, 2012)

I could not refrain from taking a photo this morning when cleaning her cage.
She is a het axanthic from Neil Sonnemann & i can't wait untill she produces some bubs with her axanthic boyfriend.

It will be a pitty to waste her nice creamy yellow colour with some of her bubs being axanthic,but the rest should stay the same being hets.
There is allways a trade off & at this stage the trade off is that bubs should be pinstripe.


----------



## smithson (Jul 1, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I could not refrain from taking a photo this morning when cleaning her cage.
> She is a het axanthic from Neil Sonnemann & i can't wait untill she produces some bubs with her axanthic boyfriend.
> 
> It will be a pitty to waste her nice creamy yellow colour with some of her bubs being axanthic,but the rest should stay the same being hets.
> ...



thats nice good luck with them


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jul 5, 2012)

Top notch BHPs everyone....here's a few more of mine...

















D


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally ticked a box on the wishlist!! You might recognise these from another thread on here.... its the only pic i have as im not getting them until tomorrow, but im excited!!! Thanks Mooseman


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 12, 2012)

It's always interesting with your 8ft, 10kg BHP girl throws herself at you when you open the enclosure door - she wrapped herself around and across me...and then i got a whiff and looked in her enclosure at the huge poo she was escaping from! *laughs* So she got a cuddle and an enclosure clean! lmao


----------



## zulu (Jul 13, 2012)

Few pics of the bhps,female is constantly changing colour ,has lots of black this year,both just over 9 ft long.


----------



## onthillside (Jul 17, 2012)

A couple of pics of a male 66% pos het axanthic that may also carry the calico gene.
T


----------



## UlarSawa (Jul 17, 2012)

onthillside said:


> View attachment 259355
> View attachment 259356
> 
> A couple of pics of a male 66% pos het axanthic that may also carry the calico gene.
> T


Very nice snake there T. I assume this is from your 461 male as it does resemble the awesome contrast and black bands.
regards,
CJ


----------



## Shauno (Jul 17, 2012)

*1800 bhp*

Hey Guy's, loving this thread!!!

Pics of my new female which turned out to be my new male, aswell as pics of my 1800 male which has a 1800 pattern on both sides of the snake...


----------



## Rob (Jul 17, 2012)

The "1800" is awesome. LOL


----------



## Shauno (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Rob! It would have to be the most liked snake out of all of my collection...


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jul 17, 2012)

This is "Cali" my male BHP  .... fingers crossed he mates with "Channel" this year.


----------



## onthillside (Jul 18, 2012)

UlarSawa said:


> Very nice snake there T. I assume this is from your 461 male as it does resemble the awesome contrast and black bands.
> regards,
> CJ



Spot on C.J 
Regards,
T



Shiresnakes said:


> This is "Cali" my male BHP  .... fingers crossed he mates with "Channel" this year.
> 
> View attachment 259416
> View attachment 259417
> ...



Looking great guys!!
Fingers crossed.
Regards,
T


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 24, 2012)

Got some new pics of my gorgeous girl:



Sorry about the bad quality


----------



## zulu (Jul 31, 2012)

Big female outside ,shed a few days back, photo might work


----------



## dee4 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shiresnakes said:


> This is "Cali" my male BHP  .... fingers crossed he mates with "Channel" this year.
> 
> View attachment 259416
> View attachment 259417
> ...



That's a smoking hot looking Calico mate, good luck for the breeding season.



zulu said:


> Big female outside ,shed a few days back, photo might work



Ripper zulu, did you mate her again this year?


----------



## zulu (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Dee4, yeh it prelay shed yesterday mate.


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 31, 2012)

One of my girls is just starting her pre-lay shed...here's hoping!


----------



## Shauno (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the likes guy's... 1800 has potentially sired 2 clutches this year, so it will be interesting to see if any of the hatchies come out with similar markings. My reptile vet has challenged me to produce a black head with a"reptile vet" marking??? Something to look forward to!!!


----------



## Shauno (Aug 15, 2012)

Close up pic of my new male...


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice one, Shauno.


----------



## Shauno (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Rob...


----------



## zulu (Aug 27, 2012)

Some eggs the female was wrapped round ,been there a day or two by the looks.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 27, 2012)

*my blackheads*






my big girl


----------



## onthillside (Aug 27, 2012)

zulu said:


> Some eggs the female was wrapped round ,been there a day or two by the looks.


That's nice and early. Hope they all turn out to be ok. Good luck with them.
T


----------



## zulu (Aug 28, 2012)

onthillside said:


> That's nice and early. Hope they all turn out to be ok. Good luck with them.
> T


Thanks T, should be alright was layed on the warm end.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Aug 28, 2012)

cmclean said:


> This is an axanthic bhp that hatched out yesterday, unrelated to Stuart's line.
> Hope the attachment works.
> 
> Neil



aaarrrggghhhhhh

me me me me me me 

what a gorgeous animal!!!

anyone else producing axanthic's like this now?


----------



## Dapple (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey T, suspecting my girl is gravid, should i keep introducing the male on and off ? or has the deed been done and he is no longer required ?

cheers mate


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## onthillside (Aug 28, 2012)

Dapple said:


> Hey T, suspecting my girl is gravid, should i keep introducing the male on and off ? or has the deed been done and he is no longer required ?
> 
> cheers mate


If the female has ovulated then I would remove the male, the job should have been done by this stage.
regards,
T


----------



## Shauno (Sep 10, 2012)

Fresh shed pics of one of my females...


----------



## DerekRoddy (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice BHPs everyone



Shauno said:


> Close up pic of my new male...



Shauno, any information on the locale or bloodline of this snake you posted?

D


----------



## Shauno (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Derek,
Not sure mate, it was one of those tricky situations where the parents funded the snake project for their Son and he lost interest and left them to deal with re housing them. I have messaged them and will let you know if and when they respond. I don't like my chances re accurate bloodlines/locality but I do like the snake... Are you interested? What would freight cost to South Florida? lol!!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2012)

You did well out of that situation, Shauno - Beautiful snake !


----------



## Shauno (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Rob! Well worth the outlay...


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Sub adult M





Adult M and F


----------



## onthillside (Sep 18, 2012)

Couple of pics today.






- - - Updated - - -

a couple of girls belly up. due to lay in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NTPythons (Sep 23, 2012)

10 month old. nearly twice the size of my 10 month old coastal. loves to explore.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 26, 2012)

Our beautiful Flagship that arrived this afternoon.....just in time to settle in for next year


----------



## onthillside (Sep 26, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> View attachment 266079
> 
> 
> Our beautiful Flagship that arrived this afternoon.....just in time to settle in for next year



Very nice. Great pic to


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 1, 2012)

a few pics of a hold back pair from last season, and a pic of mum that is gravid again.. she was paired with the same male this year


----------



## brown.snake (Oct 1, 2012)

sparky eating a rat


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 2, 2012)

creaturesofhabit said:


> View attachment 266510
> View attachment 266511
> View attachment 266512
> View attachment 266513
> a few pics of a hold back pair from last season, and a pic of mum that is gravid again.. she was paired with the same male this year



Very Very nice.
Cheers Ian


----------



## onthillside (Oct 3, 2012)

zulu said:


> Some eggs the female was wrapped round ,been there a day or two by the looks.



How are the eggs looking Zulu?
regards,
T


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 3, 2012)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 263426
> View attachment 263427
> View attachment 263428
> View attachment 263429
> ...



Wow what a beautiful girl


----------



## zulu (Oct 3, 2012)

onthillside said:


> How are the eggs looking Zulu?
> regards,
> T



Looking pretty good T 
regards
Z


----------



## Snowman (Oct 3, 2012)

Two of my juvie Kimberlys


----------



## zulu (Oct 3, 2012)

Good contrast snowman.

Pic of eggs for T and viewers


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow they are big, what are the smaller ones, you are "cooking" up


----------



## saintanger (Oct 3, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Wow what a beautiful girl



thanks, she is absolutly beautiful.


----------



## onthillside (Oct 3, 2012)

zulu said:


> Good contrast snowman.
> 
> Pic of eggs for T and viewers



Thanks Z.
great news that all is going well with them. Look forward to seeing the hatchies.
regards,
T


----------



## saintanger (Oct 3, 2012)

View attachment 266676
View attachment 266677
View attachment 266678

my new male is alot bigger than my female he is a huge boy. different colour but my othere male who was exactly same colour as the female sadly passed away.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## zulu (Oct 3, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Wow they are big, what are the smaller ones, you are "cooking" up



Hi B,the smaller ones on top right are alice stimsons back and childreni in front, the one on the top left is 5 woma eggs .
You need good size containers for the bhps as you can see with comparison of sizes.


----------



## Matt_Zilla (Oct 3, 2012)

*My little girl*


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful striping on the bubs, well done 


creaturesofhabit said:


> View attachment 266510
> View attachment 266511
> View attachment 266512
> View attachment 266513
> a few pics of a hold back pair from last season, and a pic of mum that is gravid again.. she was paired with the same male this year



- - - Updated - - -



zulu said:


> Hi B,the smaller ones on top right are alice stimsons back and childreni in front, the one on the top left is 5 woma eggs .
> You need good size containers for the bhps as you can see with comparison of sizes.



Lol that is a great comparison ty for sharing


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 3, 2012)

zulu said:


> Hi B,the smaller ones on top right are alice stimsons back and childreni in front, the one on the top left is 5 woma eggs .
> You need good size containers for the bhps as you can see with comparison of sizes.



Thats awesome 
Good luck with all of them, are you selling the BHP hatchies?

- - - Updated - - -



saintanger said:


> View attachment 266676
> View attachment 266677
> View attachment 266678
> 
> my new male is alot bigger than my female he is a huge boy. different colour but my othere male who was exactly same colour as the female sadly passed away.



Wow he is amazing, I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> View attachment 266079
> 
> 
> 
> Our beautiful Flagship that arrived this afternoon.....just in time to settle in for next year



Thankyou all for the interest in her...however we would be stupid to sell her even at a profit and will not be breeding her until next year so not taking orders on bubs yet!


----------



## saintanger (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks he was a stunner exactly the same colouring as her, but i am happy with my new boy. he is a gentle giant. i love my BHP


----------



## onthillside (Oct 4, 2012)

A nice first clutch of 10 for this Axanthic pinstripe, and a pic of the eggs next to a 600ml of water to indicate size.


----------



## zulu (Oct 4, 2012)

Tens a nice clutch for first timer T congrats


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 6, 2012)

My kimberly pair has produced this year, 7 fertile eggs layed a week ago


----------



## raycam01_au (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;eAQwUedW-Uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQwUedW-Uc[/video]

Angus my pride n joy


----------



## NTPythons (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome snake Raycam! very nice size. Not going to get to see my boy get that big  picked the wrong career to keep pets.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 7, 2012)

onthillside said:


> A nice first clutch of 10 for this Axanthic pinstripe, and a pic of the eggs next to a 600ml of water to indicate size.
> 
> View attachment 266720
> View attachment 266721


 735 is a stunning pinstripe t, where did you get her from?
here's a het calico ,and pinstripe line girl due to lay soon


----------



## onthillside (Oct 7, 2012)

creaturesofhabit said:


> 735 is a stunning pinstripe t, where did you get her from?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks. She is another Neil Sonnemann BHP
> ...


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 7, 2012)

onthillside said:


> creaturesofhabit said:
> 
> 
> > 735 is a stunning pinstripe t, where did you get her from?
> ...


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 8, 2012)

nice bhp's in this thread guys. 
its getting to that time of the year now and i cant recommend anyone better for the best designer bhp's other then Den from Black Headed Python Projects 
heres a few pics of mine to wet your taste buds. get in and order something special from den and sharna from this seasons hatchies while you can! 
keep the pics coming , smithy.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 9, 2012)

ssssmithy said:


> nice bhp's in this thread guys.
> its getting to that time of the year now and i cant recommend anyone better for the best designer bhp's other then Den from Black Headed Python Projects
> heres a few pics of mine to wet your taste buds. get in and order something special from den and sharna from this seasons hatchies while you can!
> keep the pics coming , smithy.


 very nice there some decent sized bh's there smithy, this gold chin line is due to lay 5th november, but better late than never


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally!!! One of our axanthic girls shed yesterday....has been in her hide under heat for the last week or two and was starting to wonder as she is only young and it was both hers and the males first season. Lifted the top of the lid last night and this is what we found....   




One nice fat BHP....wooohhoooo


----------



## onthillside (Oct 10, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> Finally!!! One of our axanthic girls shed yesterday....has been in her hide under heat for the last week or two and was starting to wonder as she is only young and it was both hers and the males first season. Lifted the top of the lid last night and this is what we found....
> 
> View attachment 267339
> 
> ...



Very nice looking BHP. 
Good luck and look forward to seeing some bubs soon.
regards,
T


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 10, 2012)

Good stuff Smithy, thanks for sharing the photos. They are huge size BHPs. Lots of tucker fed there mate.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 11, 2012)

My Ocellate line girl from Den Pythons (deep in shed in the photo)  She is such a great handler!


----------



## raycam01_au (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;qe8rZQPQ8xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe8rZQPQ8xQ[/video]

my new girl, gettign her conditioned  love her, great snake


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 16, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> My Ocellate line girl from Den Pythons (deep in shed in the photo)  She is such a great handler!
> View attachment 267408



Stunning, does she have the full black head or does she have some gold coming through? I love the Ocellate line but I have noticed that they have the amber/gold coming through their head. Just really interested to know.

I hope Den is still going when I get another snake (I have to leave home to get another one, lol) as I love his BHP's especially his High Reds/Yellows and Ocellate's


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you  She has a tiny bit of flecking (a scale or two) under her chin but otherwise has a pure black head. I love the ocellate line and I can't wait to see what they produce in the next couple of years.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 17, 2012)

This het calico girl laid her first clutch monday night, and when i checked on her yesterday afternoon i found she had prolapsed.
I dont know how long it had been out but i managed to massage it back in, she was quite calm about the whole process


----------



## jezflyer7 (Oct 17, 2012)

I held a yearling BHP for the first time today, and although it also bit me (first time I've ever been bitten) I'm smitten! Are they generally good natured, good eaters, handlers etc?


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 17, 2012)

Guess it is hard to generalize, but my male BHP is a dream to handle, very good natured and feeds well (and calmly). I think that would be a pretty common response from others much more qualified than me. They are highly addictive, I would love to get another one day. Grab one and you will be happy!!

Of my snakes, it's only the BHP that hasn't bitten....


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 17, 2012)

jezflyer7 said:


> I held a yearling BHP for the first time today, and although it also bit me (first time I've ever been bitten) I'm smitten! Are they generally good natured, good eaters, handlers etc?



Yes but most will smash food the second you put it in the enclosure....I love my BHP's - definitely something I recommend adding to a collection!


----------



## deebo (Oct 18, 2012)

8 nice big eggs from this girl today.....she looks pretty scrawny now!


----------



## onthillside (Oct 19, 2012)

deebo said:


> 8 nice big eggs from this girl today.....she looks pretty scrawny now!



Congrats on a nice clutch.
she is taking her time changing to calico.
regards,
T


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 19, 2012)

deebo said:


> 8 nice big eggs from this girl today.....she looks pretty scrawny now!


have to be happy with that david, is she a kuligowski bred girl?
what was the male you paired with her


this girl is due next week, we have some late clutches this season


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2012)

First BHP out this morning ,the egg tooth is visible in the close up,made quite a few slashes on different parts of the egg.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 23, 2012)

Good on you Zulu. All the best with them mate.


----------



## Chrissiejaide (Oct 24, 2012)

This is Strop =)


----------



## klaeclipse (Oct 24, 2012)

Londos1990 said:


> anyone got to many females and need a male tell me



Yep that'd be me, too many hormonal females in the house (including myself) and needing more testosterone to level it out


----------



## zulu (Oct 26, 2012)

This one was out this morning ,big and fat ,few pics


----------



## blakehose (Oct 26, 2012)

Interesting contrast on that one Zulu, nice!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 26, 2012)

This is my girl Xena when she was a bub, she was my first ever python and started my addiction 


And this is her 4.5 year later and her very first clutch..


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 27, 2012)

Had a cleaning frenzy yesterday and took some sub par pictures of some cool snakes....

Enjoy

























A Tiger,
















































Couple Axanthics









D


----------



## reb01 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the new hatchies Zulu,looks like a keeper..lol..Just sub-par photos Derek,your BHPs are amazing


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Oct 27, 2012)

this girl laid 9 big fertile eggs yesterday arvo , expecting some nice pinstripes from this clutch.


----------



## onthillside (Oct 27, 2012)

DerekRoddy said:


> Had a cleaning frenzy yesterday and took some sub par pictures of some cool snakes....
> 
> Enjoy
> D


Some great looking BHP's there D
regards,
T

- - - Updated - - -



zulu said:


> This one was out this morning ,big and fat ,few pics


Very nice Zulu.
T


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 29, 2012)

Loving all the pics of the eggs and bubs coming out.....keep them coming!!


----------



## onthillside (Oct 31, 2012)

I breed BHP's
regards,
T


----------



## Hellemose (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got BHP recently, never had them before, but i have always loved them, shes a het axanthic proven lady from 2008


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 18, 2012)

DerekRoddy said:


> Had a cleaning frenzy yesterday and took some sub par pictures of some cool snakes....
> D



So jealous right now, they are some stunning snakes 



zulu said:


> This one was out this morning ,big and fat ,few pics



Very very Cute


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 18, 2012)

one of my girls on eggs  expected to hatch in the next week 
View attachment 271023


----------



## deebo (Nov 19, 2012)

this girl has changed a little bit for her last 4 sheds - hopefully she continues to change and I wish she would hurry up with it!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking at getting another BHP next year, I am wanting to get a male but am unsure what to get (in terms of colour/locale etc).
This is my girl, sorry about the pics, they are taken with an Iphone and were taken about 10 minutes ago(late at night)




A bit about the snake in question: 
Salacia – BH412K
Sire: BH035 
Dam: BH006 
Hatched: 08/01/2011
Snake Ranch Hold Back - NT Locale

Just wanting some advice on what you think would suit her as a "good pairing"? She is such a great snake and a loved pet, I would love to keep one of her hatchies.
Thanks


----------



## reb01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi venomous RBB i would stay with a NT male to pair up with your girl when the time arises.Very interesting Deebo keeps us informed on the progress..


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi reb01
I was thinking that as well, but with some nice looking patterns coming out, AKA Dens Pythons - High Reds, Yellows. It's hard to pick, lol.
T's BHP's are also amazing, I am in love with the Axanthic's.


----------



## onthillside (Nov 20, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Hi reb01
> I was thinking that as well, but with some nice looking patterns coming out, AKA Dens Pythons - High Reds, Yellows. It's hard to pick, lol.
> T's BHP's are also amazing, I am in love with the Axanthic's.



Thanks heaps.
The first clutch is due to hatch in the next few days.
Will put some pics up ASAP after they hatch to help you make up your mind lol
T


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 20, 2012)

Your welcome, it's true 
Does anyone know anyone who breeds NT BHP's?
Snake Ranch are no longer breeding them, sadly and I am not sure who else does.


----------



## onthillside (Nov 28, 2012)

A pinstripe Axanthic fresh out of the egg.
T


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 28, 2012)

onthillside said:


> View attachment 272209
> 
> 
> A pinstripe Axanthic fresh out of the egg.
> T



Saw that guy on your facebook page, he is stunning, I love the axanthics and pinstripes, together, he looks amazing and would have to be one of my favourite BHP's.


----------



## brown.snake (Nov 28, 2012)

*SPARKY and rat*


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 28, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Your welcome, it's true
> Does anyone know anyone who breeds NT BHP's?
> Snake Ranch are no longer breeding them, sadly and I am not sure who else does.



Reptile Territory. That's where ours came from and he's a ripper!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 29, 2012)

Londos1990 said:


> anyone got to many females and need a male tell me



I need a bloody big axanthic male if you happen to have one floating around....

:lol:


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Reptile Territory. That's where ours came from and he's a ripper!



Awesome, thanks heaps Steve


----------



## Hathers85 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Guys/Girls.
I have a nearly 2 year old BHP, I have had since the start of April this year, she is the best snake <3
Anyway, I gave her a quail the other day(2 days ago) and she seemed to be choking on it? I have never seen her do that before and got really worried, I was able to remove the quail without hurting her, the wings were the thing that was making it get stuck. I have pictures, will upload them shortly. Has anyone had this before and should I just cut the wings off before I feed it to her? She gets quails every fourth feed, is this okay or is it too often/ not enough? Sometimes it is every fifth or sixth feed, depending on if my supplier has any.
She was a bit dissapointed that she didnt get a quail but I fed her a rat instead and she downed it quickly.
Cheers


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Dec 2, 2012)

this is what happens every time i open up this lady's enclosure


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 2, 2012)

Someones cranky :/
Or is she yawning/re-adjusting her jaw?


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Dec 3, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Someones cranky :/
> Or is she yawning/re-adjusting her jaw?


No shes trying to eat me through the glass, she will even bite herself sometimes


----------



## onthillside (Dec 3, 2012)

The first clutch for the year are out. They are Axanthic and het Axanthic.


----------



## reb01 (Dec 3, 2012)

They look great Onthillside,congrats


----------



## smithson (Dec 3, 2012)

T Congrats nice lookin hatches


----------



## dee4 (Dec 4, 2012)

A few at our house..  Some sexy Darked back things too & some pretty fat little suckers..


----------



## onthillside (Dec 4, 2012)

Some great looking hatchies there dee4.
T


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Dec 10, 2012)

our stud male, hes a very virile boyView attachment 273368
View attachment 273369


----------



## onthillside (Dec 10, 2012)

A nice Axanthic


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 10, 2012)

some nice hatchies coming out this season by the looks of the pics on this thread!
i snuck a look into Den's incubator over the weekend and saw this little guy! from a normal qld dajarra pairing..
he sure breeds them good!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Dec 10, 2012)

onthillside said:


> The first clutch for the year are out. They are Axanthic and het Axanthic.



T tell me that one that stretches along the top with its head down is a male that your going to be selling....


----------



## Gruni (Dec 10, 2012)

Not mine but I think it's a stunning specimen My mum and dad found on one of their many caravaning trips. This one is from Porcupine Gorge in Nth Queensland, near Hughenden and it was between 6 & 7ft long across a walking track. In no hurry to move when approached either.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 11, 2012)

So Ive made a click clack out of a 35L container, would that be too big for an 8 week or so old hatchy?


I get the hatchy on the 20th so I have time to change to a more appropriate size.


----------



## onthillside (Dec 11, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> T tell me that one that stretches along the top with its head down is a male that your going to be selling....



haha no sorry it's a female.
T


----------



## Levold (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is an update of my WA baby girl. She has really contrasted up since I bought her. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Levold (Dec 11, 2012)

This was her last year. Even after sloughing she looked the same. 
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onthillside (Dec 11, 2012)

Levold said:


> Here is an update of my baby girl. She has really contrasted up since I bought her.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



awesome looking BHP Levold.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

onthillside said:


> haha no sorry it's a female.
> T



nnnnnnoooooooooo

- - - Updated - - -

wow Levold, thats a big change. Congrats


----------



## DerekRoddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Levold, that's a ripper. Whats the details on her? Where you get her, etc....?

T that pinstripe and tiger axanthics are pimp.

Gruni, thanks for the wild BHP pic.

Great BHPs everyone.

D


----------



## Levold (Dec 13, 2012)

I got her from Amazing Amazon in glen Waverly. At the moment she is 7.25 foot long and abt 6.5+ kg. Had her for abt a year now. She should be 5yo now I guess.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No-two (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's a crappy iPhone out of focus photo of my WA girl while I was cleaning tonight.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Dec 14, 2012)

Just wanted to show off some of the troop from my 2011 clutches...




































This has got to be one of the cleanest BHPs I've ever produced....or, seen for that matter. 









And, here's hoping for more Hypos this year...





D


----------



## dee4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful as usual D, fingers crossed for this season.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Cheers Dee....mine are crossed too! Haha.

Hey Levold, you should try and track down that male that Roger had. Whatever was going on with his male is happening with your female. That would be a stellar breeding and perhaps the start of a new morph.

I know Roger sold them but, If you can track em down....I'd put your girl on loan for that breeding.

Stellar animal.

D


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 19, 2012)

May I bump this thread? surely there are more pics? :lol:


----------



## onthillside (Dec 19, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone else have any words on their bhps?


----------



## deebo (Dec 20, 2012)

some fat qld hatchlings. Biggest one was 134g smallest was 115g.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

deebo said:


> some fat qld hatchlings. Biggest one was 134g smallest was 115g.



Some really nice hatchies in there deebo


----------



## deebo (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks rbb - was hoping the B&W looking one would be a girl but unfortunately its a male. Will be nice to see them after they have shed - always look a lot brighter after that first shed.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 275470

first hatchling out for the season, and is a nice pinstripe

- - - Updated - - -

a few more fresh hatched bh's
View attachment 275577


----------



## deebo (Dec 31, 2012)

bit of a change with this girl the other day!


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jan 13, 2013)

heavily banded female after her first shed


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 13, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> heavily banded female after her first shed



Wow that is one interesting looking hatchy, very neat


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 14, 2013)

*Here's a couple I prepared earlier.*


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> *Here's a couple I prepared earlier.*



Your preparation skills appear to be impeccable.


----------



## Murtletheturle (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice pythons there creaturesofhabit. Really like the darker bands


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jan 14, 2013)

cheers murtle & rbb, going to keep that one


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 14, 2013)

lol, exactly what i thought of when i saw this thread


girdheinz said:


> Here's girdy's


----------



## onthillside (Jan 24, 2013)

A see through tongue.


----------



## kfc223 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! 

I really love black heads! And yours are just amazing.


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 25, 2013)

onthillside said:


> A see through tongue.




Thats crazy...


----------



## reb01 (Jan 25, 2013)

onthillside said:


> A see through tongue.



Thats absolutely stunning Onthillside


----------



## deebo (Jan 28, 2013)

My new male - saw this guy about 3yrs ago and have finally managed to get my hands on it! Cant wait to pair with my calico girl this season.


----------



## slide (Jan 28, 2013)

onthillside said:


> A see through tongue.


T- What the ... 
Very interesting phenomenon there. Is there anything else going on with the scales or is it limited to the tongue?
Hot pinstripe Ax with or without the funky tongue.

Deebo - hes a good looker. Did he hatch like that or did he change?

Aaron


----------



## deebo (Jan 28, 2013)

he was a changer - changed at about 3-4yrs of age and is about 7 now.


----------



## dee4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Smashing critters everyone.

These are some of ours from this year, some will be sold & there seems to be alot held back this year. Funny when you let a female decide on some future pairings what they come up with..lol Excuse some of the pics, they were taken with a phone.


----------



## slide (Jan 29, 2013)

Love that yellow one in your hands. Nice strong black on it too... Gorgeous


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm finally able to join this thread with my little purchase from the expo


----------



## onthillside (Feb 18, 2013)

Great looking BHP.
T


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm happy with him


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## BHP1983 (Feb 20, 2013)

*he's nearly 3 years old now and just under 2 meters*


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 20, 2013)

Had to chuck some Angus pic's up!
some awesome colour on him








and size


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 21, 2013)

My girl in her 6 foot enclosure


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 22, 2013)

Pilbara special




Aspidites melanocephalus by Jordan Vos, on Flickr


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 22, 2013)

wow very nice BHP!!!!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 22, 2013)

onthillside said:


> A see through tongue.



Wow T, your BHP's are awesome, such stunning colouration pattern


----------



## Mitella (Feb 22, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Does anyone else have any words on their bhps?
> 
> View attachment 274570


mines got the breeders name on it8)


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 22, 2013)

One from early this morning, I like these yellow things.




Aspidites melanocephalus by Jordan Vos, on Flickr


----------



## Mitella (Feb 22, 2013)

same or different snake?


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 22, 2013)

ReptiCKid said:


> same or different snake?



Different.


----------



## Mitella (Feb 22, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Different.


they're both really stunning8)


----------



## DerekRoddy (Feb 23, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> One from early this morning, I like these yellow things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cool. Where were these beauties found?

D


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 23, 2013)

Pilbara animals mate, a nice change from the typical black and whites.

Cheers


----------



## Madders (Feb 23, 2013)

this is my new girl Nyoka. Her name means snake in Swahili.


----------



## selfcontrol (Feb 25, 2013)

here is an update on my Bhp's 

Male 






Female


----------



## Sissy (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my that is soooo beautiful.... 



Echiopsis said:


> Pilbara special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 25, 2013)

The animals on this page have left me a bit speechless, wow! 
Those calicos are rippers selfcontrol.

Echiopsis, those pilbaras are some of the best I've ever seen, must have been hard to walk away from them lol


----------



## dee4 (Feb 27, 2013)

That male Calico is absolutely absurd, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 27, 2013)

selfcontrol said:


> here is an update on my Bhp's
> 
> Male
> View attachment 283188
> ...



If you don't mind me asking , at what age did he start to turn calico and how fast has it happened?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

This is my BHP, she is 2 years old and was bred by Snake Ranch, she is NT locale.





Sorry about the bad pics, she is currently shedding and have been waiting for her to gain some weight. She is definitely putting on weight but not as much as I was hoping for. She is on large adult rats and Adult Quail, she gets fed twice a week (doesnt like the quail much though).


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

selfcontrol said:


> here is an update on my Bhp's
> 
> Male
> View attachment 283188
> ...



Wow they are some great looking BHP's 
Love the male, really good looker.


----------



## selfcontrol (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks for the kind words guys he looks better in the flesh i have to say
When he eats the color really intenisifies around his head neck area.

The males shed at around 18 months old was a dramatic change i thought it was dead.
Each shed since i believe he is still changing ever so slightly.

males stages 





Female sibling probably started changing around the same time but the change has not been as dramatic
there are some before pics in old thread here
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/bhp-color-change-168753/

here is a pic taken in april last year gives a better idea on size


----------



## Stuart (Feb 28, 2013)

Couple of my 3


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Some really nice snakes here, the calicos are something really special. I can't wait to get my first BHP and post pics, I should have her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## deebo (Feb 28, 2013)

my girl after her shed today - not quite on the same level as Selfcontrol's but still pretty happy with how she is going!


----------



## reb01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Selfcontrol and Deebo they are simply Stunning...


----------



## Sissy (Mar 1, 2013)

*Didge and Djana getting bigger 12 months on*

Not as exciting as your Calicos but I love them and they're growing up so quick...


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Mar 2, 2013)

deebo said:


> my girl after her shed today - not quite on the same level as Selfcontrol's but still pretty happy with how she is going!



nice mite phase calico dave


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 9, 2013)

*My new girl*

Finally picked up my new girl thanks to Creatures of Habit, hopefully I can get some better pictures in a week or two once she has settled in.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Mar 10, 2013)

glad you are happy with her andrew, 



one in its new home, and a recent red banded addition from troy lee


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 10, 2013)

Please hurry up snake ranch so I can post pictures in this thread... :cry:


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 12, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> glad you are happy with her andrew,
> View attachment 284549
> View attachment 284554
> 
> one in its new home, and a recent red banded addition from troy lee


Very happy. I really like that one in the enclosure as well, not sure on the red banded one yet. Looking forward to a pinstripe next year.


----------



## nasool (Mar 13, 2013)

This our new little male,still waiting for his girlfriend to have a few more feeds before we bring her home.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 18, 2013)

*She is settling in nicely*

My new girl is settled in nicely and feeding well. I think this is her coming up to shed because I got her out to clean her click clack and noticed her eyes were slightly cloudy.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 18, 2013)

nasool said:


> This our new little male,still waiting for his girlfriend to have a few more feeds before we bring her home.


Very nice mate, is this classed as a red banded BHP as seen in creatures of habits post above? If so they are very nice as young snakes.


----------



## nasool (Mar 22, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Very nice mate, is this classed as a red banded BHP as seen in creatures of habits post above? If so they are very nice as young snakes.



He is a Dajarra locale BHP, was the only one of the clutch with the lighter banding like that to the belly. The female is a lot darker but also very nice will post pics of her once we get her home.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 26, 2013)

pilbara bhp hatchie, (crappy pic of a nice animal).


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone got any high reds they would care to put up?


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure if I have put these up before.

An adult female we will be breeding this year & a couple of hatchies from the season just gone showing some vibrant reds.


----------



## sharky (Mar 30, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow dee4 they are amazing!!! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2013)

This is the girl I will breed again this year. Last year she had 1 viable egg and a stunning hatchling came up, but unfortunately died.







The hatchling, this came out by itself.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thats a really nice hatchy Fay.


----------



## Hamalicious (Apr 6, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Pilbara special
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is anyone breeding BHPs like this?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 6, 2013)

- My NT BHP, this was about 3 weeks ago, when she looked alot better. R.I.P Salacia <3
(Sorry about the bad pic, just lifted up the hide and startled her)


----------



## Sissy (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Is anyone breeding BHPs like this?



wow that's what I call high yellow! Awesome...


----------



## Sissy (Apr 8, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> View attachment 287685
> - My NT BHP, this was about 3 weeks ago, when she looked alot better. R.I.P Salacia <3
> (Sorry about the bad pic, just lifted up the hide and startled her)



Sorry to hear.... can I ask what happened to her?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 8, 2013)

SissysMum said:


> Sorry to hear.... can I ask what happened to her?



Thanks 
From a few various things - Tumor, fluid around the heart and massive kidneys that didnt function properly etc.
My thread on her is here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ssion-42/worst-week-203011/page/3#post2342706


----------



## bussers (Apr 9, 2013)

my gravid girl due around 23.4


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 9, 2013)

bussers said:


> my gravid girl due around 23.4



Wow she is a nice looking snake.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 9, 2013)

*New male*



andynic07 said:


> My new girl is settled in nicely and feeding well. I think this is her coming up to shed because I got her out to clean her click clack and noticed her eyes were slightly cloudy.


Very exciting news today, I wasn't expecting to get my male BHP from Creatures of Habit until next year but one has become available now and I should be getting him at the end of the month.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Very exciting news today, I wasn't expecting to get my male BHP from Creatures of Habit until next year but one has become available now and I should be getting him at the end of the month.



Wow so stunning, QLD locale I am guessing?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Wow so stunning, QLD locale I am guessing?


It is bred from Worley and Sonnemann lines I believe. Not 100% sure what locale they are really.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 10, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It is bred from Worley and Sonnemann lines I believe. Not 100% sure what locale they are really.



Cool, nice linage then. Such a beautiful colour.


----------



## Russ2 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Dont know why my pic's never work*

New Girl Exploring
View attachment 288222


----------



## Madders (Apr 12, 2013)

Russ2 said:


> New Girl Exploring
> View attachment 288222



Sorry didn't work?


----------



## Nellynake (Apr 13, 2013)

Russ2 said:


> New Girl Exploring
> View attachment 288222
> View attachment 288358



She looks really cool, what locality is she?


----------



## gozz (Apr 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It is bred from Worley and Sonnemann lines I believe. Not 100% sure what locale they are really.


more than likely its a Dajarra then


----------



## Russ2 (Apr 14, 2013)

All I can tell you is not WA, she is an Axanthic breed by T from Sonnemann's lines. I have a male directly from Neil and Cathy from different stock so should be interesting in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## onthillside (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Barlow (Jun 8, 2013)

i got this fella on thursday, little bugger was a late starter but he is defo worth the wait


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is a better picture of the one I posted earlier.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is an updated photo of my girl.


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 13, 2013)

New female


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> New female


Nice looking snake. How old is she? Looks big enough to breed.


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 13, 2013)

She's 5, will be breeding next year


----------



## onthillside (Jun 19, 2013)

This girl just shed and looking great.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 19, 2013)

onthillside said:


> This girl just shed and looking great.


Very nice.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Hathers85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dinner time


----------



## deebo (Jul 7, 2013)

Caught this pair hooked up last night and one of the female by herself.....probably one of my favourite snakes in my collection.


----------



## RedFox (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow deebo I can see why she is one of your favourites. Should have some beautiful hatchies all being well.


----------



## 5potted (Jul 10, 2013)

I can happily join the bhp owners club as of yesterday  
male




female




female (sorry about the horrid photo I'd just finished work and have no other photo of her)


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats, great looking BHP's


----------



## 5potted (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, scored an absolute bargain for them  they're my biggest pythons by over a kilo so it's a whole new experience for me... I used to think my adult spotted was big :S


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 10, 2013)

onthillside said:


> This girl just shed and looking great.
> 
> View attachment 291452



Love this one. I don't know anything about BHP's, is this a morph or a locality or something?


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a morph called Axanthic.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 11, 2013)

deebo said:


> Caught this pair hooked up last night and one of the female by herself.....probably one of my favourite snakes in my collection.



Are these both considered calico deebo?


----------



## deebo (Jul 11, 2013)

I would say so. The female is def calico, the male was normal looking and shed out his colour but looks different to a lot of other calicos Ive seen.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 11, 2013)

That's why I asked the question, the words reduced pattern kept coming to mind, but if he shed his colour???? Great looking animals regardless of what they are considered, well done, love to see what they produce, all the very best.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jul 12, 2013)

My new little guy. Love the dark pattern. Hopefully he keeps all the black


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> My new little guy. Love the dark pattern. Hopefully he keeps all the black


Wow that is different. I am not sure if it is to my tastes or not yet but it is definitely different and I am sure many will like it.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jul 12, 2013)

I remember seeing some really high black ones a couple of years ago and loved them.so when I saw this guy I had to get him


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> I remember seeing some really high black ones a couple of years ago and loved them.so when I saw this guy I had to get him


I have gone the other way with mine (pinstripe) , there are so many different variations isn't there.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jul 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I have gone the other way with mine (pinstripe) , there are so many different variations isn't there.



Its hard to decide what herps to keep with so many different variations. This is my first Bhp, might not be the last either...


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> Its hard to decide what herps to keep with so many different variations. This is my first Bhp, might not be the last either...


The more the merrier is my moto with herps.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 12, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> My new little guy. Love the dark pattern. Hopefully he keeps all the black



Ive always been a fan of the darker ones and I love the dark dorsal stripe, this is right up my alley. In saying that I love the pinstripes and the normal, high reds, calico, high yellows...... damn I have problems


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 28, 2013)

Just love the glossy liquid black heads on these when they shed.


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 29, 2013)

HereS my new baby. Picked him up yesterday


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 29, 2013)

jessicastockwell said:


> HereS my new baby. Picked him up yesterday



He's got some nice colouring to him, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bryce (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice black & white calico male just shed!


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 29, 2013)

Bryce said:


> Nice black & white calico male just shed!



It's like a cookies and cream snake


----------



## jacevy (Jul 29, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> My new little guy. Love the dark pattern. Hopefully he keeps all the black



Damn this little fella is beautiful. Can I ask where you got him. You can PM if you like.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jul 30, 2013)

jacevy said:


> Damn this little fella is beautiful. Can I ask where you got him. You can PM if you like.



Thanks, he shed last night and is still just as dark. I bought him off a man in gosford nsw. The add was on the herp trader


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 31, 2013)

My new WA hatchling


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 31, 2013)

They are just wonderful snakes. 

I've never met nicer people.


----------



## zulu (Aug 1, 2013)

Big female coming up to prelay shed


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 1, 2013)

Azzi and his devilish grin!

And one I found recently out bush.


----------



## zulu (Aug 1, 2013)

Young one that went very pale after prelay.


----------



## deebo (Aug 18, 2013)

This girl is starting to get that very oval, swollen look to her. Fingers crossed she goes this year.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Aug 19, 2013)

Just picked up this guy today...


----------



## slide (Aug 24, 2013)

Pinstripe Axanthic girl ovulating. 
She was paired with a pinstripe het male so hoping for a good ratio if all goes well. 
Fingers and toes crossed for a fruitful season.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 24, 2013)

This is my male and female, the male is on the grass and the female is on the trampoline. She is so athletic.


----------



## 5potted (Sep 1, 2013)

Starting a new trend, I call it the BHB or black head belt  







and my near miss with my female bhp, I knew I always wore added protection for a reason


----------



## deebo (Sep 2, 2013)

This girl is starting to swell up nicely. Hopefully she keeps going and ovulates for me this year.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 2, 2013)

deebo said:


> This girl is starting to swell up nicely. Hopefully she keeps going and ovulates for me this year.



I know this is a show off thread, but this is just plain mean 

Awesome python mate, a stunner if I do say.


----------



## deebo (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks mate, she was a normal BHP up until 18months ago so im just lucky, no skill involved! Pairing her with a calico male this year so maybe in 4-5yrs we may understand the calico trait more.


----------



## selfcontrol (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 296113
View attachment 296112


I have my fingers crossed that something good comes from this pair


----------



## Tabby (Sep 3, 2013)

selfcontrol said:


> View attachment 296113
> View attachment 296112
> 
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that something good comes from this pair



They would be the nicest pair of black heads i think ive ever seen.. put my name down if you get some eggs!


----------



## RedFox (Sep 3, 2013)

deebo said:


> This girl is starting to swell up nicely. Hopefully she keeps going and ovulates for me this year.



Fingers crossed for you. She really is a stunner.

If she takes are you going to off load any of the offspring or hold them back?


----------



## Crouton (Sep 3, 2013)

So many beautiful photos in this thread. I dream of owning my own black head one day.


----------



## slide (Sep 3, 2013)

selfcontrol said:


> View attachment 296113
> View attachment 296112
> 
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that something good comes from this pair



Good luck for the season. I love the one on top that has shed out most of the black pigment. Is that the male?

Aaron


----------



## slide (Sep 3, 2013)

deebo said:


> This girl is starting to swell up nicely. Hopefully she keeps going and ovulates for me this year.



Good luck with it all. Hope she goes for you this season. 

Aaron


----------



## deebo (Sep 3, 2013)

selfcontrol said:


> View attachment 296113
> View attachment 296112
> 
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that something good comes from this pair



Awesome stuff! Which one is the female? and do you know who bred them?


----------



## selfcontrol (Sep 3, 2013)

deebo said:


> Awesome stuff! Which one is the female? and do you know who bred them?



Thanks for the kind word guys yep we are extremely happy with them 
purchased from den on this very forum 
the male has the least black pigment but pretty sure the female will end up the same way.
With every shed she loses a bit more black each time


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 6, 2013)

my male and female NT BHP Pair


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 7, 2013)

not mine but I thought it was adorable


----------



## slide (Sep 8, 2013)

Progress pic of the gravid Ax. that I posted in post #702 Prelay coming soon. 

Aaron


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2013)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Juvenile bumblebee BHP perhaps ?


I want it! is there any smaller sub species or anything with black heads that are smaller like tanami womas are smaller than SA womas


----------



## onthillside (Sep 25, 2013)

An Axanthic and "sandfire" WA BHP.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 27, 2013)

what would be the smallest BHP(nt,wa, pilbara ect) I've heard qlds can get pretty big compared to the others so I'm just wondering who the smallest is


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## selfcontrol (Sep 27, 2013)

Well all knoodling looks to be over they did a lot of that over a 4 week period 

female is now going into shed and spending more time by herself hopefully that's a good thing 
she looks a bit fatter I think or it that wishful?
male will be removed shortly


----------



## onthillside (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## cement (Sep 28, 2013)

WA BHP.
Third clutch for this girl now.
Total egg mass - 1.35kg
Can't wait till these little monsters start hatching!


----------



## slide (Sep 29, 2013)

T & Cement, congratulations. 

Cement, that egg in the bottom left of the shot is a monster! Is it just the photo or does the shell look a bit sketchy on that one?

Aaron


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 29, 2013)

I think it has just been layed by the looks of it so will look like the others in half and hour or so.

Well done guys.


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 29, 2013)

Is everyone doing egg over water incubation wise ? Anyone know where I can get some grate material ? Can't wait to see some eggs, what's the best way to tell that there comin very soon ?


----------



## cement (Sep 29, 2013)

slide said:


> T & Cement, congratulations.
> 
> Cement, that egg in the bottom left of the shot is a monster! Is it just the photo or does the shell look a bit sketchy on that one?
> 
> Aaron



Spot on Rob, 
Slide- It takes around half an hr to lay an egg, so 10 eggs is 5hrs of egg laying. I don't keep the papertowel in there either, its just to stop them rolling while I shell them over a heat source. The last egg laid is the bottom left, was 155gms, and the biggest. They come out like jelly, but need contact with the air to shell so I wait till they shell before I put them in the humid incubator. To be honest I haven't bothered candling them, they all look good to me, so far.

- - - Updated - - -



Marzzy said:


> Is everyone doing egg over water incubation wise ? Anyone know where I can get some grate material ? Can't wait to see some eggs, what's the best way to tell that there comin very soon ?



The first 2 clutches this girl laid, she was showing signs of labour 24 hrs or so before laying. By signs, I mean she was constantly on the move, trying to dig down through the floor of the enclosure, writhing in a ball. I rested her last year, this year she didn't do that. But she did get mobile and cruise around the enclosure a lot. you can tell they are looking for a site to lay. She was due to lay on the 1st oct, but went yesterday the 28th. If your girl is gravid then after about 24-25 days after pre lay shed, I would be checking her every chance you get.


----------



## zulu (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of the project bhps here ,eggs were layed over a month ago doing well ,will be good to see what the second generations are like.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice and fertile clutch today.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 30, 2013)

How common are albino black heads these days?


----------



## slide (Oct 1, 2013)

cement said:


> ...I wait till they shell before I put them in the humid incubator. To be honest I haven't bothered candling them, they all look good to me, so far.


Thats great that it looks the goods. All the best for the incubation. 
Aaron


----------



## Bryce (Oct 13, 2013)

Loved this guy


----------



## slide (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful pinstripe bhp there Bryce, awesome colour. Is that the true colour?
You say loved as in past tense, do you no longer have him?

Aaron


----------



## zulu (Oct 31, 2013)

Some of the hatchlings ,light one was on of first to hatch and the two in hand were the last.


----------



## onthillside (Nov 1, 2013)

zulu said:


> Some of the hatchlings ,light one was on of first to hatch and the two in hand were the last.


Very nice Colin!


----------



## zulu (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi T thank,yeh there was a few like that one, all have some yellow so not axanthic but they have allot of pigmentation loss which is what ime after. Some hatchys are going into shed but i took some pics to give an idea.


----------



## jacques92 (Nov 1, 2013)

QUOTE=Bryce;2398005]Loved this guy
View attachment 298687
[/QUOTE]


not to worry bryce he is going good very nice snake to have
here an updated picture well taken about 6 months ago


----------



## onthillside (Nov 1, 2013)

zulu said:


> Hi T thank,yeh there was a few like that one, all have some yellow so not axanthic but they have allot of pigmentation loss which is what ime after. Some hatchys are going into shed but i took some pics to give an idea.


Looks like some nice additions to a great project


----------



## zulu (Nov 5, 2013)

onthillside said:


> Looks like some nice additions to a great project



Had four of eight shed for first time today T ,they all have the pinky white underneath with the vent pink. There was 9 eggs in the clutch but one strangled it self with umbilical chord so have just the eight.


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 8, 2013)

Sexy Angus

Putting on some Good Size







i love him


----------



## Obywatel_Snejk (Nov 12, 2013)

The girl before her first season:




My female pregnant:





Her offspring:




And for this year, another girl getting ready:


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 12, 2013)

My male BHP.


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 14, 2013)

My early christmas present, Rosie 







Still settling in so through the door is the best pic I can do for now. Too excited not to post though! I'm so spoiled!


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> My male BHP.



That's an awesome shot. Straight to the pool room for that one I think!


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 16, 2013)

View attachment 300647


I dont wanna BATH


----------



## zulu (Dec 3, 2013)

Mother and baby , B1 and B2


----------



## smithson (Dec 3, 2013)

Love the look of them two Zulu


----------



## onthillside (Dec 3, 2013)

A few new hatchies.


----------



## slide (Dec 3, 2013)

Zulu- wow! Love those bellies and the strong yellow base colour. 

T-in the pic with the 4 hatchies that pinstripe Ax on the right is hot. Super fine bands and the lack of heavy dorsal pattern does it for me. Hope I pop out something like that one day. 
The orange bands on the one near the top of the first pic is real nice too

Aaron


----------



## zulu (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks silde, yeh you gotta like that pinstripe axanthic on the left of Ts its a cracker!


----------



## selfcontrol (Dec 6, 2013)

update pics on my pair just after a feed
first 3 pics are of the male 
female still changing with each shed 
plenty of mating during the season but no eggs


----------



## onthillside (Dec 6, 2013)

selfcontrol said:


> update pics on my pair just after a feed
> first 3 pics are of the male
> female still changing with each shed
> plenty of mating during the season but no eggs
> ...


Wow these are very nice!
im guessing from Dens white girl line?
t


----------



## selfcontrol (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes both from den I don't about the white line


----------



## onthillside (Dec 6, 2013)

The male looks like one of his white girl offspring but I might be wrong, not that it really matters either way they are both bloody awesome looking BHPs!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 9, 2013)

My male Clyde.


----------



## zulu (Dec 15, 2013)

Was going to flush this little bhp down the toilet until i saw it just breath around a month or so back ,just sloughed recently.
Was from sibling matings that produced all white bellys from homozygous matings, appears to be a co dominant trait as the parents produce 50/50 ,


----------



## onthillside (Dec 16, 2013)

Some pics from today.


----------



## zulu (Dec 20, 2013)

Couple here that i sexed last night that were female, may have a sunglow LOL


----------



## slide (Dec 21, 2013)

^ The girl in the first pic has such beautifully rich base colour and dark bands, does she have the white belly also?


----------



## zulu (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi slide ,has a yellow and white belly, has not shed since hatching ,come from a hypo mother with white under.


----------



## slide (Dec 21, 2013)

I really like what you have there mate. Great project, great results. Good to see more paintjobs popping up in what I think is the most underrated aussie species.

Aaron


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Dec 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

- - - Updated - - -




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 23, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Good to see some more of your snakes make it onto this forum.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2013)

Some of this years clutch that have just had first shed.


----------



## zulu (Dec 30, 2013)

Couple pics of the regular white belly and pic of the onley two that survived that were like the father which was a black and white with a few scales of pigmentless white under.
The white belly types are Co Dom and the type ime holding from the F2 are black brown and orange with orange and white under, they are recessives as i never seen them before in the F1s.


----------



## raycam01_au (Dec 31, 2013)

Young lady from work holding Angus


she was so proud of herself it was hell cute Angus well he is just super sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 31, 2013)

My new boy


----------



## smeejason (Jan 1, 2014)

Hatchy just out of egg.. And it's dad 









Ocellate girl from Den


----------



## zulu (Jan 4, 2014)

Couple of little bhps i will hold onto this year.


----------



## Shimma (Jan 4, 2014)

*starting hatchling bhp's*

Hi everyone.... Just curious what methods people use to get hatchlings feeding and how long do people leave them before intervention..?


----------



## wilkie (Jan 4, 2014)

My big Boy 2.3m


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jan 6, 2014)

[




Just picked up this guy today. Will post some better pics once he's settled in...


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 6, 2014)

Love it. I'm not a big fan of BHP's (sorry!) but the darker ones are gorgeous


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jan 11, 2014)

a female we hatched in 2012 that keeps getting lighter with each shed, and has retained the black dorsal dots that I think looks good



[/IMG]


----------



## zulu (Jan 13, 2014)

This one had its first slough, was yellow out of the egg.


----------



## Bryce (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice looking Female Gold lined in the photo booth (Worley stock0 Looking forward to breeding her this year with her male.


----------



## slide (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty happy with this axanthic



Ps. Love those nice straight and even bands @Bryce. Would be happy to have that at my place. Good work mate. 

Cheers,
Aaron

Oh, and incase you were wondering, those arent my painted nails. 
Looking at that pic makes me want to paint oscellate markings on my wife's finger


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jan 19, 2014)

*bhp*

View attachment 304317
gold chin dajarra female


----------



## ackiekid01 (Jan 19, 2014)

I did the 1000th like on this thread keep it up I'm excited to see if anyone else has any


----------



## Merlin1 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## schoona (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello there, 

First post, just starting to navigate my way around. 

First herp, 100% het axanthic male bhp

He's only 2 months old, got from t's bhp's just before Christmas. 

Really happy with purchase, have a tank to build in near future that's a bit more suitable (waiting for keys to house that's nearly built)

He's about 850mm long at present 

Need to work on some better pics as well, apologies 





















T's pic


----------



## onthillside (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking great!


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2014)

Some more horrible, locale specific wild types.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 1, 2014)

[MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION] they are beautiful. I like the one on the grass a lot. What locale are they?


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is my pair.


----------



## ackiekid01 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] how old are those pythons and what local are they


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 1, 2014)

They were born Dec 2012 and they are at my house. Lol seriously though mate I don't think many bhp breeders can say with any certainty what locality their snakes are. One of the parents is from Worley and the other Sonnenen but they were bred by [MENTION=32407]creaturesofhabit[/MENTION] from here and the snakes are about 1.5m


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2014)

RedFox said:


> @cement they are beautiful. I like the one on the grass a lot. What locale are they?


Windjana Gorge WA


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 2, 2014)

cement said:


> Some more horrible, locale specific wild types.


Yes, definitely Horrible. Just give them to me and I will look after them


----------



## zulu (Feb 3, 2014)

Two of the mums outside and a hatchling ,the yellow mother has recently sloughed.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw those on Facebook today @zulu. Very nice.


----------



## zulu (Feb 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I saw those on Facebook today @zulu. Very nice.


Uncle zulu is here he is there he is everywhere ....


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 3, 2014)

zulu said:


> Uncle zulu is here he is there he is everywhere ....


Haha, uncle zulu may be everywhere but Big Brother is watching you. lol


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2014)

heres a couple more, I love the variation in these .
Hey Col.. does the piebald go up the flanks or dorsally at all yet?
That one I bred a few years ago that had some white belly scales, well they changed all back to normal colour!


----------



## zulu (Feb 4, 2014)

They dont change back here cement ,even the male that i use that onley ever has had small patches of white here and there has stayed the same.
He is the one with the white anal scale ,the females have more white as in the previous pic.
The onley parts that change is the parts where you can see yellow or orange and that intensifies. Ive got some like the hatchy in the pictures that have white scales that run in patches along the sides.
Overall the white is much more dominant than that of the parents ,i will breed these babys together and expect it to increase again.


----------



## slide (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok guys, its been too long between posts on this thread for my liking so Im putting up another shot of the axanthic bub I bred in post #779 again to show the amount of striping on the back 1/3rd of its dorsal markings. Its only a phone photo but it shows the markings anyway. 
Here you go [MENTION=32407]creaturesofhabit[/MENTION] the photo as requested via pm. I appreciate that you like it so much. You have some real stunners in your collection too mate. Thanks, Aaron


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 15, 2014)

View attachment 305646

Blackheads.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Feb 15, 2014)

[MENTION=15291]slide[/MENTION] about time ha ha.really nice ax there matey


----------



## deebo (Feb 17, 2014)

fresh skin on this girl the other day.

- - - Updated - - -

and her boyfriend just shed and lost a bunch of pgment from his head. He is about 10yrs old and still slowly changing.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 18, 2014)

deebo said:


> fresh skin on this girl the other day.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and her boyfriend just shed and lost a bunch of pgment from his head. He is about 10yrs old and still slowly changing.


We all go grey with age mate .... Looking good


----------



## Deadgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

*Meleancolie*

This is my beautiful boy Meleancolie.


----------



## bussers (Feb 26, 2014)

bhp ovulating today


----------



## dee4 (Feb 28, 2014)

Simply sexy


----------



## deebo (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking great rob!


----------



## schoona (Mar 2, 2014)

My girl. Only 3 months old but she's doing great. Beautiful snake


----------



## bredli (Mar 4, 2014)

east vs west, I'm for both sides.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 6, 2014)

New skin.


----------



## deebo (Mar 6, 2014)

Male or female rob? stunner either way.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 6, 2014)

deebo said:


> Male or female rob? stunner either way.



Female mate.


----------



## shamat (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll be posting mine shortly. Picking them up on Sunday, but their not new to this forum. Purchased from another forum member and making the 7 hour drive tomorrow to collect.


----------



## mr_snake (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice pics, I just love these guys!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 11, 2014)

Picked this guy up last week..shame the pics dont pick up how crazy yellow he is.


Climbing skills..not great.


----------



## marcus0002 (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's my 3 month one eating 




























And a video 
Feeding my black head python - YouTube


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> Here's my 3 month one eating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice interesting pattern.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome red animal, very nice indeed.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 25, 2014)

Some dodgy photos of my 3


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 25, 2014)

These are my boy and girl.


----------



## zulu (Mar 29, 2014)

Few pics over time , one that was a yellow out of the egg in first two pics , 3, as an adult and the 4th is a baby she produced this year.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 30, 2014)

Awesome male Cal. Love the speckled types.


----------



## 5potted (Mar 31, 2014)

Had my boy out today and took some photos of his pink and white scales 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke (Apr 15, 2014)

Afew pics of my female bhps spots and patches fresh after a shed. And she didn't try to eat me for a change woo


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=4285]zeke[/MENTION] Very interesting has she got the train track pattern aswell?
Andy


----------



## zulu (Apr 19, 2014)

One i held onto ,is a high white, these type have patches of white scales on the side and usually a white anal scale .


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 29, 2014)

My new girl just shed, she's from calico grandmother and mother, getting a boy for her in the next few weeks for a future breeding project


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 29, 2014)

zulu said:


> One i held onto ,is a high white, these type have patches of white scales on the side and usually a white anal scale .



Great looking snake Zulu


----------



## zulu (Apr 29, 2014)

Few shed here ,little female with white scales on the sides has a few gold scales under the chin as well as a male . The orange belly one is growing like a weed on weaner rats when i have them.


----------



## dee4 (Apr 30, 2014)

zulu said:


> Few shed here ,little female with white scales on the sides has a few gold scales under the chin as well as a male . The orange belly one is growing like a weed on weaner rats when i have them.


Looking good Colin

Some of our Breeders & some hold backs from 2013 season


----------



## zulu (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice Rob, all good , that axanthic on the far top right is a ripper ,like the thin bands and pattern.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (May 3, 2014)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]
a few pics while doing some cage cleanings


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 3, 2014)

Male hatchling I got today, love his colouring


----------



## zulu (May 16, 2014)

Some pics from today ,


----------



## creaturesofhabit (May 23, 2014)

[/IMG]




yearling lined male


----------



## dee4 (May 25, 2014)

A few holdbacks


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2014)

Love that ocellate rob,best morph out there at the moment.


----------



## Wread (Jun 2, 2014)

Do you know what locale the bhp on the far right of your photo is dee? It has amazing colour.


----------



## dee4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wread said:


> Do you know what locale the bhp on the far right of your photo is dee? It has amazing colour.



Dajarra local Wread, one we bread last season.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 15, 2014)

What's the smallest kind/race of BHPBHP

- - - Updated - - -

What's the smallest kind/race of BHP


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Sep 15, 2014)

Pilbara BHP get to about 6ft.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 15, 2014)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> Pilbara BHP get to about 6ft.


 ok I might look into them  so that's about 1.8m right? Sorry, I suck with feet. all I know in regards to size is to avoid qld ones.

what are the ones with the kind of orangey colour


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 15, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> ok I might look into them  so that's about 1.8m right? Sorry, I suck with feet. all I know in regards to size is to avoid qld ones.
> 
> what are the ones with the kind of orangey colour




Hahaha nekminnit u get a qld 1. im contemplating a female bredli (I already have a male) or qld BHP


----------



## stimigex (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## david63 (Nov 18, 2014)

Absolute STUNNER Stimigex!




stimigex said:


>


----------



## arevenant (Dec 6, 2014)

Getting my first BHP tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Here's my boy Samson hope you enjoy 
View media item 632


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 30, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Decided to start one of these, I'm exited to see your BHP's (there one of my favorites breeds )
> Here's my boy Samson hope you enjoy
> View media item 632


Can’t be you’re favourite by much if you’re calling them a breed and not a species  haha, they are an awesome species though, a nice colour changer or axanthic are one of my goal species, just need more space


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Can’t be you’re favourite by much if you’re calling them a breed and not a species


Oop's, my bad. They are one of my favorite species despite the attitude and the space that they take up, but the're worth it 




Herptology said:


> they are an awesome species though


Yes they are awesome.
[doublepost=1596157930,1580365108][/doublepost]Finally! Here is Samson out on the grass.


----------

